# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  being bipolar

## amelie74

σημερα ξυπνησα στις 6 το πρωι νιωθωντας τρομερη ενεργεια.
εβαλα τη μουσικη αρκετα δυνατα (παλι καλα που μενουμε σε μονοκατοικια),καπνιζα το ενα τσιγαρο μετα το αλλο(ουτε που θυμαμαι ποσα) πινοντας καφε.
οταν ξυπνησαν και οι υπολοιποι αρχισα να εκνευριζομαι.
χωρις να μου δωσουν ιδιαιτερη αφορμη τους μιλουσα πολυ αποτομα.
βγηκα στους δρομους για ψωνια.
για να μου φυγει η υπερενταση ηπια 2 λιτρα μπυρες.
στην συνεχεια ψωνισα οχι πολλα πραγματα αλλα σιγουρα πολυ περισσοτερα απ'οτι αν δεν ειχα πιει(συμβουλη---->μην ψωνιζετε ποτε οταν εχετε καταναλωσει αλκοολ).
στην συνεχεια μετανιωσα για κατι που ψωνισα και το πεταξα στα σκουπιδια(ειλικρινα ντρεπομαι τρομερα για αυτο που εκανα εν τω μεσω οικονομικης κρισης).
αυτη τη στιγμη εξακολουθω να νιωθω υπερενταση χωρις ομως να εχω καλη διαθεση.
τι σκατα ειναι παλι?υπομανια?μεικτο?απλο αγχος?
ο γιατρος μου ειναι σε διακοπες και δεν σηκωνει το τηλ.
πηρα τηλ την ψυχολογο και μου ειπε οτι ισως να ειναι ενδειξεις υπομανιας.
μου ειπε (παρολο που ειναι σε διακοπες) οταν φυγουν οι γονεις μου για διακοπες,να την παιρνω καθημερινα τηλεφωνο.(να ειναι καλα η κοπελα).
εχει αραγε δικιο η ψυχολογος?
αν ημουν σε υπομανια δεν θα πετουσα τωρα στα συννεφα?
ελπιζω να βγαζουν νοημα αυτα που γραφω.
θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.

----------


## keep_walking

> για να μου φυγει η υπερενταση ηπια 2 λιτρα μπυρες.


Το αλκοολ φερνει υπερενταση. Εαν επινα και εγω δυο λιτρα μπυρες , επινα καφε , καπνιζα ενα σωρο τσιγαρα , εβγαινα μετα εξω καλοκαιριατικα και ψωνιζα μες την υπερενταση θα μουν.

Μπορει να χεις υπομανια , μπορει να μην εχεις?

Ποια ειναι η διαφορα στην στρατηγικη που ακολουθεις σε καθε περιπτωση? Στην καθημερινοτητα σου εννοω?

----------


## amelie74

> Ποια ειναι η διαφορα στην στρατηγικη που ακολουθεις σε καθε περιπτωση? Στην καθημερινοτητα σου εννοω?


πως το εννοεις αυτο κηπ?
εχω αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης ισως για αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λες.

----------


## keep_walking

> πως το εννοεις αυτο κηπ?
> εχω αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης ισως για αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λες.



α περιπτωση) Δεν εχω υπομανια συνεχιζω την καθημερινοτητα μου.

β περιπτωση ) Εχω υπομανια οποτε....?

----------


## amelie74

οταν εχω υπομανια ναι συνεχιζω να κανω αυτα που κανω στην καθημερινοτητα μου,αλλα εχω καταιγισμο σκεψεων,τρομερη υπερενταση και καποια αλλα συμπτωματα,τα οποια δεν με αφηνουν να χαρω αυτα που κανω λογω του οτι δεν ειμαι ηρεμη.
μαλλον ειμαι σε προ-υπομανιακο σταδιο η μαλλον σε υπο-υπομανιακο σταδιο γιατι σε σχεση με τον χειμωνα που εκανα βαρβατη υπομανια νιωθω και λειτουργω πολυ καλυτερα.
απλα καποια συμπτωματα εχουν αρχισει να μου μυριζουν μπαρουτι..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αμελι καποια στιγμη ο κηπ ειχε γραψει(αν θυμαμαι καλα) οτι δεν πρεπει να ασχολουμαστε και τοσο με την ασθενεια, τοσο ασχολειτε κι αυτη μαζι μας. Δεν εννοω να μην προσεχουμε, αλλα τι σημασια εχει αν ειναι υπομανιακο, υπο-υπομανιακο, προ-μανιακο και δεν συμμαζευεται, οταν εσυ νιωθεις ετσι. Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις, να παιρνεις κανονικα τα φαρμακα, απεφυγε το ποτο οσο μπορεις κτλ. Τωρα σου δινει συμβουλες καποια που κανει αναλογες σαχλαμερες :-Ρ , αλλα ειλικρινα δεν μου αρεσουν οι ταμπελες. Ετσι ειμαι και απλως κοιταω το πως μπορω να ειμαι καλυτερα. Και να τα χαιρεσε τα καινουρια σου πραγματα :-) μην νιωθεις ααλλο ασχημα, ισως εισαι αρκετα ενοχικη και μην γενικευεις σε κατασταση ενα μεμονωμενο επεισοδιο. Φιλικα και φιλια.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ποτε επιστρεφουν οι γιατροι σου? Ποτε ειναι η επομενη συνεδρια?

----------


## kyknos25

ρε αμελιτσα μου εγω δε ξερω να σου απαντησω αυτο που κρατησα απ ολο το μηνυμα σου ειναι το 'ο γιατρος ειναι σε διακοπες και δεν απανταει' ελεος???
οκ ανθρωποι ειναι χρειαζονται ξεκουραση αλλα επελεξαν να γινουν γιατροι=να γιατρευουν κοσμο κ να ειναι εκει ανα πασα στιγμη.
σορυ που ξεφυγα λιγακι απ το θεμα αλλα τσαντιστηκαααααα

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει λιγακι ειναι το τοσο μεγαλο δεσιμο με την ψυχολογο σου και τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνηματα που σου επιτρεπει. Νομιζω οτι σε καθε περιπτωση σε αυτην την σχεση γιατρου-ασθενους πρεπει να κρατουνται ορισμενες αποστασεις, καποια ορια. Μου φαινεται υπερβολικο αυτο, δεν θα επρεπε να τροφοδοτει μια σχεση εξαρτησης. Ανθρωποι ειμαστε ολοι κι εχουμε αναγκη την επαφη, αλλα νομιζω στις συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις δεν πρεπει να παραβλεπονται οι ρολοι, γιατι τοτε ισως και η θεραπεια καθισταται δυσλειτουργικη.

----------


## panoslnk

> ρε αμελιτσα μου εγω δε ξερω να σου απαντησω αυτο που κρατησα απ ολο το μηνυμα σου ειναι το 'ο γιατρος ειναι σε διακοπες και δεν απανταει' ελεος???
> οκ ανθρωποι ειναι χρειαζονται ξεκουραση αλλα επελεξαν να γινουν γιατροι=να γιατρευουν κοσμο κ να ειναι εκει ανα πασα στιγμη.
> σορυ που ξεφυγα λιγακι απ το θεμα αλλα τσαντιστηκαααααα


Kai εμένα με τσάτισε αυτό. Δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το βλέπουν σαν επάγγελμα μόνον. Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και βγάζουν την ψυχή των αλλών αντί να τη γιατρεύουν. Τεσπα, Αμελία έχεις εμπειρία από προηγούμενες καταστάσεις που έχεις βιώσει. Δε γνωρίζω αυτά που περνάς, όμως με την κατάθλιψη που έχω, όταν βλέπω πως αρχίζει να φουντώνει προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι. Αν δεν το πετύχω και με πιάσει για τα καλά, προσπαθώ να μην πέσω παραπάνω, θυμίζω στον εαυτό μου πως το έχω ξαναπεράσει και ξεπεράσει και προσπαθώ βασικά να μη μπαίνω στο σκεπτικό του προβλήματος όσο μπορώ βέβαια.
Δηλαδή στην κατάθλιψη τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα. Ε προσπαθώ να διώχνω αυτές τις σκέψεις και όσο μπορώ να μην τις επεξεργάζομαι για να μη γίνω περισσότερο μελαγχολικός. Αυτα........  :Smile:

----------


## thanasisGR

και εγώ μου φαίνεται ότι θα έχω διπολική διαταραχή.. έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμτώματα...

έχω συνεχόμενη υπερβολική ενέργεια,νευρικότητα και μυϊκή ένταση.. δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω.. πάω και κάνω συνεχεια ποδήλατο ώστε να χάσω λίγο ενέργεια να κουραστώ, αλλα δεν κουράζομαι... ένα περίεργο πράγμα.. νιώθω παρα πολύ δυνατός... η διάθεση μου είναι τέλεια... απλά έχω υπερβολικά νεύρα... ένα αφόρητο σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι... είναι πολύ σπαστικό ρε γαμώτο να μην μπορείς να χαλάρωσης... μέχρι και σε νοσοκομείο έχω πάει και με στείλανε σε ψυχιατρικό επειδή έπαθα αγχώδεις νεύρωση... άστα να πάνε..

----------


## amelie74

> Ποτε επιστρεφουν οι γιατροι σου? Ποτε ειναι η επομενη συνεδρια?


αρχες Σεπτεμβρη θα ξαναδω τον ιδιωτη γιατρο μου.
αυτον που συνταγογραφει στο βιβλιαριο μου(εννοω αυτον που με βλεπει στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια του νοσοκομειου) θα τον δω στις 24 του μηνα.
δεν ξερω τι θα κανω.
ισως ζητησω τη γνωμη του αλλα με εχει δει μονο 3 φορες και αυτες στα πεταχτα.
ο ιδιωτης γιατρος μου με ξερει καλα.
παω εδω και τρια χρονια.
προς το παρον αυξησα μονη μου το αντιψυχωτικο γιατι φοβηθηκα λιγακι.
εχεις δικιο αχινε δεν ειναι ωραιες οι ταμπελοποιησεις-ορολογιες.
οκ ας μην βαλουμε ταμπελες,αλλα το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
ξυπνησα παλι σημερα στις 3.
αλλαξα 15 μπλουζες και βαφτηκα εντονα λες και ηταν να βγω στην πασαρελα.
ναι κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## amelie74

> Εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει λιγακι ειναι το τοσο μεγαλο δεσιμο με την ψυχολογο σου και τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνηματα που σου επιτρεπει. Νομιζω οτι σε καθε περιπτωση σε αυτην την σχεση γιατρου-ασθενους πρεπει να κρατουνται ορισμενες αποστασεις, καποια ορια. Μου φαινεται υπερβολικο αυτο, δεν θα επρεπε να τροφοδοτει μια σχεση εξαρτησης. Ανθρωποι ειμαστε ολοι κι εχουμε αναγκη την επαφη, αλλα νομιζω στις συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις δεν πρεπει να παραβλεπονται οι ρολοι, γιατι τοτε ισως και η θεραπεια καθισταται δυσλειτουργικη.


Αχινε ισως εχεις δικιο σε αυτο,αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μου επιτρεπει τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνηματα υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες.
καποτε που την ταραζα στα τηλ. μου ειχε βαλει ενα οριο.
τωρα μου ειπε να την παιρνω καθημερινα τηλ. και να μιλαμε τρια λεπτα,γιατι αφενος της ειπα οτι νιωθω τρομερη ανασφαλεια που θα λειπουν οι γονεις απο το σπιτι (κατα τα ψεματα οσο και αν στραβωνω μαζι τους,ειναι ενα στηριγμα) και αφετερου επειδη καταλαβε οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## amelie74

> Kai εμένα με τσάτισε αυτό. Δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το βλέπουν σαν επάγγελμα μόνον. Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και βγάζουν την ψυχή των αλλών αντί να τη γιατρεύουν. Τεσπα, Αμελία έχεις εμπειρία από προηγούμενες καταστάσεις που έχεις βιώσει. Δε γνωρίζω αυτά που περνάς, όμως με την κατάθλιψη που έχω, όταν βλέπω πως αρχίζει να φουντώνει προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι. Αν δεν το πετύχω και με πιάσει για τα καλά, προσπαθώ να μην πέσω παραπάνω, θυμίζω στον εαυτό μου πως το έχω ξαναπεράσει και ξεπεράσει και προσπαθώ βασικά να μη μπαίνω στο σκεπτικό του προβλήματος όσο μπορώ βέβαια.
> Δηλαδή στην κατάθλιψη τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα. Ε προσπαθώ να διώχνω αυτές τις σκέψεις και όσο μπορώ να μην τις επεξεργάζομαι για να μη γίνω περισσότερο μελαγχολικός. Αυτα........


ναι Πανο εχεις δικιο.
καταλαβαινω τι λες.
τα παρα-αναλυω τα πραγματα.

----------


## amelie74

> και εγώ μου φαίνεται ότι θα έχω διπολική διαταραχή.. έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμτώματα...
> 
> έχω συνεχόμενη υπερβολική ενέργεια,νευρικότητα και μυϊκή ένταση.. δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω.. πάω και κάνω συνεχεια ποδήλατο ώστε να χάσω λίγο ενέργεια να κουραστώ, αλλα δεν κουράζομαι... ένα περίεργο πράγμα.. νιώθω παρα πολύ δυνατός... η διάθεση μου είναι τέλεια... απλά έχω υπερβολικά νεύρα... ένα αφόρητο σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι... είναι πολύ σπαστικό ρε γαμώτο να μην μπορείς να χαλάρωσης... μέχρι και σε νοσοκομείο έχω πάει και με στείλανε σε ψυχιατρικό επειδή έπαθα αγχώδεις νεύρωση... άστα να πάνε..


μπορει να εχεις δ.δ. μπορει και να μην εχεις.
μην βγαζεις διαγνωσεις με βαση τα οσα διαβαζεις απο το ιντερνετ.
επισης αλλο η αγχωδης νευρωση και αλλο η δ.δ. 
πολλα συμπτωματα ειναι κοινα σε διαφορετικες ασθενειες.
το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να πας σε καποιο γιατρο.

----------


## arktos

> αρχες Σεπτεμβρη θα ξαναδω τον ιδιωτη γιατρο μου.
> αυτον που συνταγογραφει στο βιβλιαριο μου(εννοω αυτον που με βλεπει στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια του νοσοκομειου) θα τον δω στις 24 του μηνα.
> δεν ξερω τι θα κανω.
> ισως ζητησω τη γνωμη του αλλα με εχει δει μονο 3 φορες και αυτες στα πεταχτα.
> ο ιδιωτης γιατρος μου με ξερει καλα.
> παω εδω και τρια χρονια.
> προς το παρον αυξησα μονη μου το αντιψυχωτικο γιατι φοβηθηκα λιγακι.
> εχεις δικιο αχινε δεν ειναι ωραιες οι ταμπελοποιησεις-ορολογιες.
> οκ ας μην βαλουμε ταμπελες,αλλα το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
> ...



αμελί, δν αλλαζουμε τη δοσολογία των φαρμακων μονοι μας.
να επιμεινεις με το ψυχίατρο σου.
διαφορετικά να απευθυνθείς σε νοσοκομείο.

----------


## kyknos25

....ή να αλλαξεις γιατρο!

----------


## amelie74

> αμελί, δν αλλαζουμε τη δοσολογία των φαρμακων μονοι μας.
> να επιμεινεις με το ψυχίατρο σου.
> διαφορετικά να απευθυνθείς σε νοσοκομείο.


βρε αρκτουλα αφου τωρα που παιρνω παραπανω zyprexa διαπιστωνω πως επεσαν καπως οι τονοι.
οταν παω στο ραντεβου φυσικα και θα του το πω.

----------


## amelie74

> ....ή να αλλαξεις γιατρο!


κυκνε μου αυτο το εχω σκεφτει κοριτσι μου για διαφορους λογους και εχω ζητησει μαλιστα απο την ψυχολογο μου να με παραπεμψει σε καποιον της εμπιστοσυνης της και μου ειπε πως ξερει καποιον.
απλα ξερεις τι?
βαριεμαι λιγακι τα φτου κι απ'την αρχη.
(δλδ να αρχισω παλι να λεω το ιστορικο μου κλπ κλπ).
παντως δεν αποκλειεται να το κανω.

----------


## amelie74

εντωμεταξυ σημερα ειμαι στεναχωρημενη γιατι αντιμετωπισα απο καποιες πωλητριες τρομερο ρατσισμο.
μιλουσαν μεταξυ τους στα αγγλικα λεγοντας με τρελη και πολλα ακομα.
οχι δεν προκειται για παραληρητικη ιδεα.
οντως ετσι συνεβει.
να σας πω την αληθεια πιο πολυ τσαντιστηκα με τον εαυτο μου που δεν αντεδρασε και απλα εφυγε με σκυμμενο το κεφαλι και συν τοις αλλοις εκλαιγα μια ωρα σπιτι μου.
επειδη δεν τους ειπα τιποτα και επειδη φαινεται, οτι οταν δεν ειμαι καλα, τελικα ναι γινεται αντιληπτο με αποτελεσμα να με χλευαζουν ακομα και ατομα που και μονο απο επαγγελματισμο δεν θα πρεπε να το κανουν.
Λου μου, δεν ξερω αν με διαβαζεις αλλα θυμασαι πως μου λεγες οτι "και να καταλαβουν οι αλλοι το αγχος σου και την αμηχανια σου τι το κακο θα συμβει?"
ειδες τι συνεβει.
εγινα αντικειμενο σχολιων και χλευασμου και η ψυχολογια μου εγινε σκατα.

----------


## arktos

αμελι, το ανοιγουμε το στομα μας.

----------


## kyknos25

αμελι μου απ το να παιδευεσαι καλυτερα να αλλαξεις γιατρο κ ας ξανακανεις την ιδια διαδικασια.
οσο για τις πωλητριες δεν καταλαβα τι παραπανω εχουν αυτες που λειπει σε σενα?ισα ισα εχεις διπολικη και γιαυτο εισαι ξεχωριστη.να μιλας αμελι μου να μιλας

----------


## Remedy

> πως το εννοεις αυτο κηπ?
> εχω αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης ισως για αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου λες.


αμαν βρε αμελι
εχεις εφευρει μια παθηση για καθε απλη ανθρωπινη αντιδραση σου! να το κοιταξεις αυτο...
ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ καταλαβα τι ειπε ο κιπ. γιατι πρεπει να εχω καποια παθηση για να μην καταλαβω??

----------


## keep_walking

> αμαν βρε αμελι
> εχεις εφευρει μια παθηση για καθε απλη ανθρωπινη αντιδραση σου! να το κοιταξεις αυτο...
> ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ καταλαβα τι ειπε ο κιπ. γιατι πρεπει να εχω καποια παθηση για να μην καταλαβω??


Πρεπει να το κοιταξω και εγω μηπως εχω...ασυναρτησια λογου? :Smile:

----------


## niah

> εντωμεταξυ σημερα ειμαι στεναχωρημενη γιατι αντιμετωπισα απο καποιες πωλητριες τρομερο ρατσισμο.
> μιλουσαν μεταξυ τους στα αγγλικα λεγοντας με τρελη και πολλα ακομα.
> οχι δεν προκειται για παραληρητικη ιδεα.
> οντως ετσι συνεβει.
> να σας πω την αληθεια πιο πολυ τσαντιστηκα με τον εαυτο μου που δεν αντεδρασε και απλα εφυγε με σκυμμενο το κεφαλι και συν τοις αλλοις εκλαιγα μια ωρα σπιτι μου.
> επειδη δεν τους ειπα τιποτα και επειδη φαινεται, οτι οταν δεν ειμαι καλα, τελικα ναι γινεται αντιληπτο με αποτελεσμα να με χλευαζουν ακομα και ατομα που και μονο απο επαγγελματισμο δεν θα πρεπε να το κανουν.
> Λου μου, δεν ξερω αν με διαβαζεις αλλα θυμασαι πως μου λεγες οτι "και να καταλαβουν οι αλλοι το αγχος σου και την ανηχανια σου τι το κακο θα συμβει?"
> ειδες τι συνεβει.
> εγινα αντικειμενο σχολιων και χλευασμου και η ψυχολογια μου εγινε σκατα.


Amelie εκνευριστηκα πολυ απ αυτο που περιγραφεις σ αυτο το μνμα,Και ειδικα που λες οτι εβαλες το κεφαλι κατω κι εφυγες.Ρομπα επρεπε να τις κανεις τις κοτες τις παλιολινατσες, τις κατινες.
Συμφωνω με την αρκτος.Εγω θα εβρισκα το αφεντικο τους(αν εχουν) και θα του λεγα να μαζεψει λιγο τις υπαλληλους του γιατι διωχνουν κοσμο απ το μαγαζι.

----------


## amelie74

λαθος δεν ηταν πωλητριες.
ιδιοκτητριες ηταν.
εχω δει πολλα μαγαζια να κλεινουν τελευταια σε διαφορες περιοχες, πραγμα που ειλικρινα με στεναχωρει πολυ.
το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι τελευταια δεν εχει και πολυ κινηση.
τωρα θα ειμαι κακια αν δεν στεναχωρηθω καθολου ( ΜΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ) αμα δω λουκετο και εκει?
οσο για το γιατι δεν τις εβρισα?
δεν ημουν και στην καλυτερη φαση και αν ανοιγα καυγα ισως με βλεπατε στις ειδησεις...

----------


## niah

Δεν χρειαζοταν να κανεις καυγα..ας τους πετουσες καμια αγγλικη φραση μιας και αυτο το καναν προφανως πιθανολογοντας οτι δεν θα μιλας αγγλικα..οι κοτες..

----------


## amelie74

> οσο για τις πωλητριες δεν καταλαβα τι παραπανω εχουν αυτες που λειπει σε σενα?ισα ισα εχεις διπολικη και γιαυτο εισαι ξεχωριστη


ισως καποια στιγμη κυκνε μου,αν τις ξαναδω μπροστα μου και ειμαι "φορτωμενη" να καταλαβουν ποσο ξεχωριστη με κανει το οτι εχω διπολικη διαταραχη  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

> Δεν χρειαζοταν να κανεις καυγα..ας τους πετουσες καμια αγγλικη φραση μιας και αυτο το καναν προφανως πιθανολογοντας οτι δεν θα μιλας αγγλικα..οι κοτες..


πολλα πιθανως πιθανολογει ο κοσμος οταν βλεπει εναν ανθρωπο με καποια διαταραχη.
οτι δεν ξερει αγγλικα?
οτι εχει νοητικη υστεριση να το πω?
οτι δεν εχει επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα να το πω?
ας αλλαξουμε κουβεντα καλυτερα.

----------


## niah

Ναι αλλα κατι τετοια ανθρωπακια πρεπει να ρχεται η στιγμη που καταλαβαινουν οτι ολα αυτα βρισκονται μοναχα στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας τους.Ειχες την ευκαιρια να τους γκρεμισεις αυτην την ψευδαισθηση..αλλα οκ,σε καταλαβαινω.Ξεχασε το τωρα και μην αφηνεις τετοιες κυρατσες να σε βαζουν απο κατω.
Οκ τελος συζητησης.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

> αμαν βρε αμελι
> εχεις εφευρει μια παθηση για καθε απλη ανθρωπινη αντιδραση σου! να το κοιταξεις αυτο...
> ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ καταλαβα τι ειπε ο κιπ. γιατι πρεπει να εχω καποια παθηση για να μην καταλαβω??


Εγω μαλλον καταλαβα. Τι εχω? :-Ρ
Θα ρωτησω κατι λιγο ασχετο. Σημερα ηπια ενα μπουκαλι κρασι και κατι ισως, μια χαρα ειμαι ωστοσο. 1 ζαναξ ποσο κακο μπορει να κανει? Γενικα πινω αρκετα-το ξερω λαθος-και τη νυχα παιρνω μισο ή 1 ζαναξ των 0,5 για να με βοηθησει να κοιμηθω. Φοβαμαι λιγο, αλλα δυσκολευομαι πολυ στον υπνο...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εχω παρα πολλα νευρα, παροτι ηπια τοσο. Θελω πολυ να παρω 1 και 2 ζαναξ αλλα φοβαμαι. Δεν υπαρχει μαλλον λογος που γραφω.
Αμελι λογικο ειναι να σε αναστατωσει το περιστατικο με τις κυρατσες. Εγω μαλλον θα τους εδειχνα τα δοντια μου, αλλα μπορει και να τρεπομουν σε φυγη και να ημουν ασχημα μετα. Στην πρωτη περιπτωση θα ενιωθα ''παλαβη'' αλλα ικανοποιημενη. Τις ειχες ξαναδει ή τελειως ασχετες? Και πως στο καλο σε καταλαβαν?
Τι τα κανει κανεις τα νευρα???

----------


## niah

χαμομηλακι,γαλατακι ζεστο,υπνος θα μπορουσαν να ειναι μερικες "λυσεις"..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν πιανουν καθολου. Τα εχω δοκιμασει. Τα ειχα δοκιμασει και πριν.

----------


## niah

Πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να κοιμηθεις.Σε παιρνει να κανεις μια βολτιτσα εξω πιο πριν? Εχει και πανσεληνο σημερα .αυτο θα φταιει ;ρ
και ..ρε αχινε..προσπαθησε να κοψεις τα ποτα.Χειροτερα σε κανουν.Αφου το ξερεις

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι πιθανοτατα να εχει βαλει το χερακι της και η πανσεληνος :-Ρ. Προσπαθω να πινω λιγοτερο. Αλλα δεν με πιανει η ποσοτητα που πινω, πινω αργα και μονο κρασι, αλλα ο απολογισμος στο τελος της μερας ειναι μεγαλος. Γυρω στο 1,5 μπουκαλι. Αλλα δεν νιωθω μεθυσμενη, το ξερω οτι εχω συνηθισει. Τωρα δεν ειμαι για βολτα, νιωθω γενικοτερα και εξαντλημενη, ισως απο τα φαρμακα και δεν εχω αντοχες. Εεε το πολυ πολυ να περιμενω μεχρι αργα ή να τσαντιστω και να παρω τελικα το παλιοζαναξ.

----------


## niah

Το οτι δεν μεθας με ενα μιση μπουκαλι μονη σου,δεν ειναι μια ενδειξη οτι δεν παει καλα το θεμα?
Εισαι σε θεση να το κοψεις ή εχεις εθιστει κατα καποιον τροπο?
Πιασε να διαβασεις ενα βιβλιαρακι να ηρεμισεις λιγο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Διαβαζα ολη μερα, δεν μπορω αλλο. Ναι, μαλλον ειναι ενδειξη, αλλα επειδη ειμαι μια χαρα δεν το πολυκαταλαβαινω. Το ποτο το ξεκινησα στην προσπαθεια μου να κοιμαμαι και να ηρεμω. Εχω σοβαρο προβλημα αυπνιας, αν δεν παρω ηρεμιστικα και δεν πιω. Δοκιμασα πριν τα παντα απο φυτικα προιοντα και ζεστα μπανακια, γαλατακια αλλα τιποτα. Εχω πολυ εσωτερικη ενταση. Και πριν 7-8 μηνες μου διαγνωσαν (μαλλον) διπολικη. Ο γιατρος μου δεν εχει πει κατι τετοιο, μου ειπε απλως οτι μπορει και μου εδωσε φαρμακα που χορηγουνται σε διπολικη και μπορω να πω πως με βοηθησαν πολυ, τουλαχιστον στον τομεα της επιθετικοτητας, τα εκανα γυαλια καρφια πριν αυτα. Αλλα ενταξει, μια χαρα :-Ρ Το φεγγαρι παντα φταιει....

----------


## niah

Δε μου λες, βαλεριανα εχεις δοκιμασει?
Κι αυτη βεβαια δεν πρεπει να συνδιαζεται με αλκοολ,καθως και με καποια φαρμακα,αρα πρεπει να ρωτησεις το γιατρο πρωτα..
Επισης εχουν βγει και κατι αλλα βρασταρια ειδικα για νευρα,για αγχος κλπ..Ειναι σε φακελακια,σαν το τσαι.
Φανταζομαι επισης οτι θα βοηθουσε και ο διαλογισμος στα νευρα και σ αυτα..κι εγω ωρες ωρες δεν παλευομαι με τα νευρα μου.Μ εκνευριζουν τα παντα..το οτιδηποτε ασχετο..

----------


## niah

Α σορι εγραψα το μνμα πριν την απαντηση σου.
Υπηρξε διαστημα που επαιρνες μονο τα ηρεμιστικα?διχως αλκοολ δλδ..
σε επιαναν?
Ειναι κακος ο συνδιασμος τους ρε συ...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Βαλεριανα εχω δοκιμασει, της lanes, επαιρνα 3-4 χαπακια κι απολυτως τιποτα. Οσον αφορα τον διαλογισμο δεν ξερω και μονο που το σκεφτομαι εκνευριζομαι με την στατικοτητα της ολης πρακτικης. Ενα, ισως οχι τοσο ευστοχο παραδειγμα, ειναι οτι σινεμα δεν μπορω να παω γιατι δυσκολευομαι πολυ να καθομαι 2 ωρες. Με πιανει νευρικοτητα, κουνιεμαι συνεχεια, αν καποιος με παρατηρουσε θα με εβρισκε αστειο θεαμα, γι αυτο και τον αποφευγω. Και συνεχιζω να πινω... Πολυ αργα ομως, το μονο θετικο. Και οσον αφορα την προηγουμενη ερωτηση σου, απαντω πως δεν μπορω να το φανταστω το να μην πινω. Ισως λιγοτερο. Αλλα καθολου, με τιποτα. Μου αρεσει η γευση του κρασιου και η παρεα του και η γλυκια νυστα που καμια φορα μου προκαλει....

----------


## niah

;( kako ayto ρε γαμωτο.Ενταξει να επινες μια στις τοσες που θα το κανες γουστο,αλλα το να μην μπορεις να σε φανταστεις να μην πινεις, κακο 
Το ξερει ο γιατρος/ψυχολογος σου αυτο?
Η φαση ειναι βεβαια πως αφου εισαι σε φαση που σου αρεσει κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κανει να το σταματησεις...
Στοχευσε εστω στο λιγοτερο..στο ενα ποτηρακι την ημερα ας πουμε.Μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο?
Ξιδια και χαπια δεν κανουν μαζι ρε γαμωτο..το ξερεις.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι, το ξερω. Ενα??? Θα μπορουσα ισως να αρκεστω στα 3-4, νομιζω ειναι ενταξει. Εξαλλου πινω κρασι :-Ρ... Δικαιολογιες. (Μου απανταω κι ολας). 
Ο ψυχιατρος ναι, το ξερει, γενικοτερα δεν του κρυβομαι καθολου, το θεωρω ανοητο αυτο.

----------


## niah

κατι που μου ρθε τωρα!
Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις να κατεβασεις αρχειακια wav για χαλαρωση?
Μπορει να σου φανει αστειο στην αρχη αλλα μπορει να κανει δουλεια.
Δοκιμασε το,δεν χανεις κατι...

εντιτ: και τι σου εχει πει σε σχεση με αυτο?Πολυ καλα και σοφα κανεις.Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να του κρυβεσαι.Στον εαυτο σου θα κανεις κακο.Σε κανεναν αλλο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

:-) Το κανω καμια φορα, δεν θα ελεγα πως με χαλαρωνουν, αλλα σιγουρα βοηθουν αφου παιρνουν χρονο κι οτι παιρνει χρονο αυτην την ''καταραμενη'' ωρα ειναι καλοδεχουμενο...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ισως ειναι παραξενο, αλλα δεν μου λεει τιποτα σε σχεση με αυτο. Μου εχει αναφερει απλως - κατι που γνωριζα - οτι το ποτο αυξανει την ανοχη μου στα ηρεμιστικα, χρειαζομαι δηλαδη μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα για να με πιασουν. Γενικα οταν πινω δεν παιρνω πανω απο μισο των 0,5mg γιατι φοβαμαι. Αν δεν φοβομουν επιπτωσεις θα επαιρνα σαφως περισσοτερα.
Μου εχει πει να παιρνω 3 την ημερα, αλλα εγω παιρνω μισο ή ενα επειδη πινω.

----------


## niah

Καμια ταινιουλα ισως? ή χαλαρα βιντεακια?
Εμενα πολλες φορες με βοηθαει το να γραφω σ ενα τετραδιο και να ξεσπαω.Το χεις δοκιμασει αυτο?Οτι νιωθεις κι οτι θες,βγαλε το στο χαρτι.Βγαλτο απο μεσα σου.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου προτεινω ;ρ
Παντως οταν καταφερνεις να χαλαρωνεις, θα σου ελεγα να σημειωνεις τους τροπους που βρισκεις ωστε να τα εφαρμοζεις τις επομενες φορες που θα σε ξαναπιανει υπερενταση.
Μπορει και το αλκοολ να καταπολεμα τη δραση των ηρεμιστικων.Μπορει στο δικο σου οργανισμο να δρα ετσι..δοκιμασε καποια μερα να τα παρεις χωρις αλκοολ να δεις.Αν δεν σε πιανουν πες το του γιατρου σου.Μπορει να στα αλλαξει ή να αυξησει τη δοση σε τετοιες φασεις.
Παντως κανε κατι με το κρασι..και μενα μ αρεσει το κρασακι αλλα οχι να μας γινεται κι αναγκαιο


Εντιτ:παλι εγραψα την απαντηση πριν το τελευταιο σου μνμα ;ρ
αρα συμβαινει αυτο που σου ειπα.Δοκιμασε να τα παιρνεις χωρις αλκοολ μωρε.Ουτως ή αλλως το ιδιο κεφαλι φτιαχνεις πανω κατω ;ρ ..πλακα κανω,αλλα περα απ την πλακα,οταν πινω τα δικα μου εχω μια αισθηση σαν να χω πιει πολλες μπυρες αλλα χωρις τις κακες επιπτωσεις του αλκοολ.Μονο αυτο το χαιλικι στο κεφαλι δλδ νιωθω..Δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.
Οπως και να χει τι προτιμας, να εισαι ηρεμη και υγιης ή πιωμενη και με τετοια υπερενταση?Βοηθα τον εαυτο σου λιγο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Παιζει ταινιουλα, αλλα δεν μπορω να παρακολουθησω. Γενικα οταν ειμαι σε ενταση το μυαλο μου τρεχει και δυσκολευομαι να συγκεντρωθω και να εστιασω.
Οσον αφορα το γραψιμο, θα ελεγα χεχε... γραφω πολυ, αλλα δεν το επιδιωκω, ερχεται μονο του. 
Νομιζω πως θα επιστρεψω στο βιβλιο μου και βλεπουμε.
Ευχαριστω για την παρεα και το ενδιαφερον παντως niah :-)...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αν θελεις να μου πεις niah, πασχεις απο διπολικη? Αν οχι απο κατι αλλο?

----------


## niah

οχι δεν πασχω απο διπολικη.Με ειχες ξαναρωτησει νομιζω.
Εχω μπερδευτει και η ιδια παντως οσον αφορα το απο τι πασχω..
Εχω μεχρι στιγμης ακουσει τις εξης διαγνωσεις: αρχικα ψυχωση κ καταθλιψη,
μετα ΙΨΔ
και τελευταια αγχος..(αυτο δεν ηταν ακριβως διαγνωση..απλως ρωτησα τον γιατρο και μου ειπε αυτο..
Μακαρι να ξερα εν ολοιγοις.
Παντως περιοδους με τσιτα (εννοω τσιτα πανω απ το νορμαλ)εχω περασει κι εγω, (οπως φανταζομαι και οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι) οποτε μπορω να κατανοησω εστω και λιγο σε τι φαση ειστε οταν περνατε μανια..

----------


## niah

Καλο βραδυ,ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα τον τροπο..Και δοκιμασε καποια στιγμη αυτο που ειπαμε για το αλκοολ..Φαινεσαι αρκετα κατασταλαγμενη οσον αφορα αυτα (κρινω απ το γεγονος οτι ανησυχεις να παρεις παραπανω δοση φαρμακου οταν πινεις αλκοολ)...εννοω οτι φαινεσαι να εχεις περασει πια την περιοδο των πειραματισμων με ουσιες και τετοια,κι αυτο ειναι καλο.
Δοκιμασε το..και κρινεις πως θα εισαι καλυτερα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Επισης, καλο βραδυ :-) 
Αν και δεν το βλεπω να επιστρεφω σε βιβλιο σημερα...

----------


## niah

Καλα ασε τα βιβλια για αυριο και μεθαυρια..μερες υπαρχουν
Προς το παρον (για σημερα) προεχει να μπορεσεις να κοιμηθεις.
Με το γραψιμο δεν εννοουσα να γραψεις κατι "επισημο" δλδ ποιηματα ή διηγηματα και τετοια,αλλα περισσοτερο στο προτεινα ως μεσον για να ξεσπασεις και να βγαλεις αυτην την ενταση που νιωθεις τωρα..επειδη εγω καθε φορα που ακολουθω αυτη τη μεθοδο νιωθω πιο ηρεμη μετα..Βεβαια αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις και εδω μεσα...αλλα ειναι πιο ευκολο να μιλας στον εαυτο σου..

ΥΓ: Σε καληνυχτησα γιατι νομιζα οτι εφευγες..Οπως και να χει καλο μας βραδυ ;> Κσι θυμησου,αυριο δεν θα χει πανσεληνο,οποτε ελπιζω οτι θα σαι πιο χαλαρη ;ρ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Γεια και παλι απο εμενα. Τον τελευταιο καιρο με εχουν πιασει εντονες φοβιες. δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με την διπολικη αυτο, αλλα πραγματικα μου δυσκολευουν τη ζωη πολυ. Φοβαμαι να ειμαι σε αυτοκινητο, φανταζομαι στο ασχετο οτι μπορει αν με πυροβολησει καποιος και παγωνω, το ζω εκεινη την ωρα κτλ Τωρα ειμαι σε ενα ξενοδοχειο και το aircondition ειναι πανω απο το κεφαλι μου και δεν μπορω με τιποτα να κοιμηθω, φοβαμαι οτι θα πεσει. και παντα τα σκηνοθετω ολα, πως θα ενημερωσουν τους δικους μου, πως θα ειμαι μετα κτλ... Πεφτουν αυτα ευκολα?? :-Ρ το ξερω οτι ειναι γελοια η απορια μου, αλλα πραγματικα δεν θα κοιμηθω.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εχω μια αισθηση οτι γενικοτερα απειλουμαι, φοβαμαι τον θανατο. αλλα τωρα κολλησα με τo aircondition...

----------


## amelie74

αχινε μου ολος ο κοσμος εχει φοβιες.
αλλος μικροτερες αλλος μεγαλυτερες.
τελικα με τα φαρμακα τι εκανες?
μηπως πρεπει να πας στον γιατρο σου να σου ρυθμισει την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη?
ουτε και μενα με βλεπω να κοιμαμαι σημερα αλλα για αλλο λογο.
ηπια πριν λιγο εναν φραπε και δυο κοκα-κολες.

----------


## amelie74

αχινε μαλλον δεν σε προλαβα και βγηκες πριν ποσταρω.
ευχομαι αυτη την στιγμη να κοιμασαι ηρεμα κοπελα μου.
φιλια!

----------


## amelie74

αρχισα παλι να γινομαι αυτοκαταστροφικη.
με το που εφυγαν για διακοπες χθες το βραδυ οι γονεις μου, περιμενα 3 λεπτα (στην κυριολοξια ομως!) μεχρι να απομακρυνθει το αυτοκινητο και ετρεξα να αγορασω μπυρες.
ηπια χθες βραδυ δυο μπουκαλια μπυρας.
σημερα εκανα χειροτερα.
ηπια 5 κουτακια.
εχω αγορασει και αλλα 2 μπουκαλια.
τα εβαλα στο ψυγειο και κανω πως δεν τα βλεπω....προς το παρον...

πλεον η φοβια "κι αν με τσακωσουν οι γονεις μου να πινω μπυρες θα μου παρουν ολα τα λεφτα απο τα χερια" , η οποια θυμιζει λιγο νηπιαγωγειο , εδωσε τη θεση της σε αλλες φοβιες:

"γιατι δεν μπορω να με ελεγξω?"
"οταν φυγουν οι γονεις απο τη ζωη θα καταληξω αραγε στο Δαφνι στην μοναδα απεξαρτησης"?

ο λογος που πινω σε πρωτη αναλυση ειναι επειδη δεν μπορω να αντεξω το αγχος μου.
σε δευτερη αναλυση ειναι επειδη προτιμω τον ψευτικο κοσμο των ουσιων, γιατι η πραγματικη μου ζωη ειναι σκατα.

πηρα τηλ τον ψυχιατρο (επιτελους τον βρηκα) και θα παω εσπευσμενα Δευτερα πρωι.
μου ειπε θα μου αυξησει το αγχολυτικο.

μιλαω με την ψυχολογο μου καθημερινα στο τηλ. και με στηριζει πολυ.
ειναι τρομερα δοτικη και ειμαι βεβαιη επειδη την ξερω καλα πως δεν το κανει απο επαγγελματικο συμφερον.


καλα και τα φαρμακακια που θα μου δωσει ο γιατρος.
καλη και η τηλεφωνικη υποστηριξη απο την ψυχολογο.
εγω ομως γιατι να μην μπορω να με ελεγξω?
τον εχω ξαναπερασει τον γολγοθα του αλκοολισμου.
δεν θελω να τον περασω ξανα.
αλλα αφου ο ψευτικος κοσμος ειναι πιο ωραιος απο τον πραγματικο τι να κανω?
στον ψευτικο κοσμο νιωθω να πεταω.
στον ψευτικο κοσμο ειμαι επικοινωνιακη.
στον ψευτικο κοσμο ολα ειναι υποφερτα...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Αμελί, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ρε συ; Η Λακρυμόζα τι έγινε; Έχει χαθεί από το φόρουμ.

----------


## amelie74

δεν εχω κοριτσι μου αλλο τροπο επικοινωνιας με την Λακρυμοζα περαν αυτου του φορουμ.
στο τελευταιο της ποστ ειχε αναφερει πως θα νοσηλευτει.
μαλλον στην κλινικη θα βρισκεται.


γιατι τοσος πονος εκει εξω?
γιατι τοσος πονος μεσα μου?
γιατιιιιιιιιι?

----------


## ithaki

δες το τελευταιο μυνημα της...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Συγγνώμη που πήρα και χώρο από το δικό σου θρεντ αλλά είχα ανησυχήσει για την κοπέλα. Καταλαβαίνω τι περνάτε η διπολική είναι πιο δύσκολη. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά για όλους μας.

----------


## amelie74

Στίχοι: Νίκος Ζούδιαρης
Μουσική: Νίκος Ζούδιαρης
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης


Τα πνεύματα επιστρέφουνε τις νύχτες
φωτάκια από αλύτρωτες ψυχές
κι αν δεις εκεί ψηλά στις πολεμίστρες
θα δεις να σε κοιτάζουνε μορφές

Και τότε ένα παράπονο σε παίρνει
και στα καντούνια μέσα σε γυρνά
η Πόλη μια παλιά αγαπημένη
που συναντάς σε ξένη αγκαλιά

*Θέλω να πιω όλο το Βόσπορο
αλλάζουνε εντός μου τα σύνορα του κόσμου*
Την βρήκα στις στροφές των ποιημάτων
με τις βαριές χανούμισσες να ζει
και ρίχνω μες στο στόμα των αρμάτων
την κούφια μου αλήθεια τη μισή

*Θέλω να πιω όλο το Βόσπορο
αλλάζουνε εντός μου τα σύνορα του κόσμου*

----------


## amelie74

> Συγγνώμη που πήρα και χώρο από το δικό σου θρεντ αλλά είχα ανησυχήσει για την κοπέλα. Καταλαβαίνω τι περνάτε η διπολική είναι πιο δύσκολη. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά για όλους μας.


δεν με πειραζει καθολου γλυκια μου που εγραψες στο θρεντ μου.
και γω ανησυχω τρομερα για την λακρυ.
η διπολικη διαταραχη οντως ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολη ασθενεια...
και πιο δυσκολο απο ολα ( για μενα ) ειναι το ******** το αγχος...απο οποια ασθενεια κι αν προερχεται αυτο ( διπολικη διαταχραχη , αγχωδη καταθλιψη or whatever ...)
εσυ καταθλιψη νομιζω εχεις ε?
εχεις και αγχος και αν ναι πως το καταπολεμας?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Κατάθλιψη έχω και είχα και πολύ άγχος. Τα φαρμακάκια έκαναν την δουλειά τους, δεν έχω παράπονο, όσο πάω καλυτερεύω.

----------


## amelie74

> Κατάθλιψη έχω και είχα και πολύ άγχος. Τα φαρμακάκια έκαναν την δουλειά τους, δεν έχω παράπονο, όσο πάω καλυτερεύω.


χαιρομαι που καλυτερευεις κοπελα μου!
εγω παλι οσο παω και χειροτερευω... :Frown:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως μου έχει κάνει ήδη κακό στην καρδιά. Εσύ γιατί; μήπως υπάρχουν και γεγονότα που το προκαλούν;

----------


## amelie74

χμμμ γεγονοτα?
οχι κατι το συνταρακτικο.
ισως με εχει ταραξει η απουσια των γονιων μου και της ψυχολογου μου , η οποια με ακουσε σημερα στο τηλ. υπο την επηρεια του αλκοολ και μου ειπε πως αν συνεχισω να πινω δεν θα μιλαμε πια στο τηλ. μεχρι να γυρισει απο τις διακοπες της...

και καθομαι και ζυγιζω---->τι ειναι χειροτερο?το να στερηθω το αλκοολ ή την πενταλεπτη τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με την ψυχολογο μου?
βεβαια μπορω στο τηλ να μην της αναφερω οτι ηπια αλλα αυτο δεν θελω να το κανω για ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!

πoια ειναι η γνωμη σας?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καλά κάνεις στο γιατρό λέμε τα πάντα! Είσαι εθισμένη στο αλκοόλ; Γιατί ρε κοπελιά; Μην το κάνετε αυτό πάνω στα νιάτα σας! Κρίμα είναι!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μπα, δεν ξερω αν εχω διπολικη, μαλλον καταθλιψη εχω, ίσως και τιποτα. Εχω τιποτα. :-Ρ Νιαου. Πρεπει να εχω παθει αφυδατωση, δεν ξερω κι εγω τι σκατα, ολο ξερναω, παιρνω καθαρτικα και πινω, τα χειλη μου εχουν στεγνωσει κι οχι μονο. Αλλα ετσι ειναι η ζωντανη ζωη, μπουρδες.... Και δεν ξερω αν θα εχω την δυναμη να απαντησω σε οποιον ρωτησει γιατι, οχι μονον εδω. Νιαου και ξανα νιαου. Βγηκε ενα καινουριο του Αρκα εμαθα με εναν καρχαρια. Ισως το παρω.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Θελω να βγω στο μπαλκονι και να νιαουρισω με ολη μου την δυναμη χεχεχε. Και δεν ειμαι μεθυσμενη τωρα, αμε.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Θελω κατι να ξεκουρδιστω στα γελια, το νιωθω να ερχεται...
Ασυναρτησιες 4ever, αμε.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Τι διπολικη και σαχλαμαρες. Υπαρχει και οι πολυπολικη που εχει μαστιγια σε ολο το κορμι της κι οχι μονο στα δυο ακρα, σαν τα μαστιγια των βακτηριων ενα πραγμα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ξεχασα το αμε.

----------


## arktos

> χμμμ γεγονοτα?
> οχι κατι το συνταρακτικο.
> ισως με εχει ταραξει η απουσια των γονιων μου και της ψυχολογου μου , η οποια με ακουσε σημερα στο τηλ. υπο την επηρεια του αλκοολ και μου ειπε πως αν συνεχισω να πινω δεν θα μιλαμε πια στο τηλ. μεχρι να γυρισει απο τις διακοπες της...
> 
> και καθομαι και ζυγιζω---->τι ειναι χειροτερο?το να στερηθω το αλκοολ ή την πενταλεπτη τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με την ψυχολογο μου?
> βεβαια μπορω στο τηλ να μην της αναφερω οτι ηπια αλλα αυτο δεν θελω να το κανω για ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!
> 
> πoια ειναι η γνωμη σας?



αμελί, πίνοντας δν χανεις μονο την 5αλεπτη συνομιλια σου με την ψυχολογο, αλλα κ την ψυχική σου ισορροπία.
αφού οι μπύρες που πινεις τελικα μόνο άσχημα σε κανουν να νοιώθεις.
έχεις διπλα σου τη θάλασσα, γιατί δν περνάς τις ώρες σου εκεί?
γέμισε το χρόνο σου.
κάνε δουλειές στο σπίτι!
κ αν δεις πως δν χαλαρώνεις, τότε ζήτησε αγχολυτικό απο το γιατρό σου.

----------


## arktos

> Μπα, δεν ξερω αν εχω διπολικη, μαλλον καταθλιψη εχω, ίσως και τιποτα. Εχω τιποτα. :-Ρ Νιαου. Πρεπει να εχω παθει αφυδατωση, δεν ξερω κι εγω τι σκατα, ολο ξερναω, παιρνω καθαρτικα και πινω, τα χειλη μου εχουν στεγνωσει κι οχι μονο. Αλλα ετσι ειναι η ζωντανη ζωη, μπουρδες.... Και δεν ξερω αν θα εχω την δυναμη να απαντησω σε οποιον ρωτησει γιατι, οχι μονον εδω. Νιαου και ξανα νιαου. Βγηκε ενα καινουριο του Αρκα εμαθα με εναν καρχαρια. Ισως το παρω.


παίρνοντας καθαρτικά κ πίνοντας όχι μονο θα νιαουρίσεις, αλλα θα λαλήσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> αμελί, πίνοντας δν χανεις μονο την 5αλεπτη συνομιλια σου με την ψυχολογο, αλλα κ την ψυχική σου ισορροπία.
> αφού οι μπύρες που πινεις τελικα μόνο άσχημα σε κανουν να νοιώθεις.
> έχεις διπλα σου τη θάλασσα, γιατί δν περνάς τις ώρες σου εκεί?
> γέμισε το χρόνο σου.
> κάνε δουλειές στο σπίτι!
> κ αν δεις πως δν χαλαρώνεις, τότε ζήτησε αγχολυτικό απο το γιατρό σου.



βρε συ αρκτουλα, αφου σημερα που ηπια 4 κουτακια heineken, δεν επεσα καθολου ψυχολογικα.
θαλασσα παω καθημερινα και δουλιτσες στο σπιτι κανω,αλλα και μπυρες πινω.
ετερον εκατερον:P 
το αγχολυτικο σιγουρα θα αυξηθει.
το συμφωνησαμε τηλεφωνικως με τον γιατρο, στον οποιο θα παω Δευτερα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Amelie οταν πινεις παιρνεις και αγχολυτικα και σε τι δοσολογιες?

----------


## amelie74

ναι αχινε μου παιρνω καθημερινα αγχολυτικο, ειτε πιω ειτε δεν πιω.
παιρνω rivotril 2 mg την ημερα.
ισως να μην το γνωριζεις γιατι δεν ειναι απο τα κλασικα αγχολυτικα του τυπου tavor,lexotanil κλπ....
εχει βεβαια και πολυ ισχυρη αγχολυτικη δραση , αλλα παραλληλα εχει και σταθεροποιητικη.
τουλαχιστον αυτα μου 'χει πει ο γιατρος μου σχετικα με αυτο το φαρμακο.

----------


## arktos

> ναι αχινε μου παιρνω καθημερινα αγχολυτικο, ειτε πιω ειτε δεν πιω.
> παιρνω rivotril 2 mg την ημερα.
> ισως να μην το γνωριζεις γιατι δεν ειναι απο τα κλασικα αγχολυτικα του τυπου tavor,lexotanil κλπ....
> εχει βεβαια και πολυ ισχυρη αγχολυτικη δραση , αλλα παραλληλα εχει και σταθεροποιητικη.
> τουλαχιστον αυτα μου 'χει πει ο γιατρος μου σχετικα με αυτο το φαρμακο.



παίρνεις αγχολυτικά κ πινεις μπυρες?
βρε αμελι, μετα απο τοσο χρονια θα επρεπε να γνωριζεις πως αυτα δν πανε μαζί!

----------


## amelie74

ναι το γνωριζω οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αυτος ο συνδυασμος.
αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι αν ο λογος που δεν επιτρεπεται ο συνδυασμος αυτος, ειναι επειδη το αλκοολ και τα αγχολυτικα εχουν παραλληλη δραση (δλδ μεθας πιο ευκολα) ή επειδη αν πιεις ειναι σαν να μην πηρες αγχολυτικο?
ειλικρινα αυτη την απορια δεν την εχω λυσει ακομα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arktos

ρωτησε το γιατρό σου να σου το εξηγήσει.
του λες την αληθεια?

----------


## dora-agxos

> ναι το γνωριζω οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αυτος ο συνδυασμος.
> αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι αν ο λογος που δεν επιτρεπεται ο συνδυσμος αυτος, ειναι επειδη το αλκοολ και τα αγχολυτικα εχουν παραλληλη δραση (δλδ μεθας πιο ευκολα) ή επειδη αν πιεις ειναι σαν να μην πηρες αγχολυτικο?
> ειλικρινα αυτη την απορια δεν την εχω λυσει ακομα.


θα σου πω εγω..εκμηδενιζεις η και αντιστρεφεις την δραση του αγχολυτικου.

----------


## amelie74

> θα σου πω εγω..εκμηδενιζεις η και αντιστρεφεις την δραση του αγχολυτικου.


Ντορα σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.
αλλα αν π.χ. παρεις το αγχολυτικο στις 12 το μεσημερι και ηρεμησεις και πιεις αλκοολ στις 6 το απογευμα χωρις να παρεις αλλο αγχολυτικο που ειναι το προβλημα?

----------


## dora-agxos

> Ντορα σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.
> αλλα αν π.χ. παρεις το αγχολυτικο στις 12 το μεσημερι και ηρεμησεις και πιεις αλκοολ στις 6 το απογευμα χωρις να παρεις αλλο αγχολυτικο που ειναι το προβλημα?


σε εσενα μπορει να μην κανει προβλημα αυτη η συνυπαρξη του αλκοολ με το αγχολυτικο..σε αλλους ομως συμβαινει οτι σου ειπα παραπανω.

μην μου πεις οτι δεν εχεις νιωσει συμπτωματα αγχους μετα απο 5 μπυρουλες..με λιγα λογια μπορει να σου φερει το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα αλκοολ και αγχολυτικα μαζι.
μην ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου γιαυτα θα σε δειρει..μην τα κανεις κ τα δυο μαζι και ας εχουν περασει ωρες απο την ληψη του αγχολυτικου γιατι σου επαναλαμβανω η εκμηδενιζεις την δραση του η την διπλασιαζεις δλδ εισαι λιγο ζομπι η διπλασιαζεις τα συμπτωματα αγχους..ολα αυτα τα καλα,ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα!
φιλακια μπυρου :P

----------


## amelie74

ok οποτε απο δω και μπρος τερμα τα χαπια.
μονο μπυρες :P
εντωμεταξυ πηγα super-market για να αγορασω τις φθηνες (2,5 ευρω η οχταδα !!!) και ειχαν ελλειψη ρε γμτ.
φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

> ok οποτε απο δω και μπρος τερμα τα χαπια.
> μονο μπυρες :P
> εντωμεταξυ πηγα super-market για να αγορασω τις φθηνες (2,5 ευρω η οχταδα !!!) και ειχαν ελλειψη ρε γμτ.
> φιλακια



amelie μην πιεζεσαι κοπελα μου πινε οποτε εχεις αναγκη οποτε το γουσταρεις οχι ομως καθε μερα!ξερεις οτι σε αποδιοργανωνει η μαλακια!το ξερεις!και κυριως μην απολογεισαι σε ασχετους!καλα να περνας κουκλα μου.

----------


## amelie74

βασικα οταν ειναι οι γονεις στο σπιτι (βλ. γκεσταπο :P) δεν πινω και τοσο συχνα.
μια φορα τη βδομαδα κατα μεσο ορο.
τωρα που λειπουν ταξιδακι το εχω παραχεσει...
να περνας και συ καλα!!!

----------


## arktos

> amelie μην πιεζεσαι κοπελα μου πινε οποτε εχεις αναγκη οποτε το γουσταρεις οχι ομως καθε μερα!ξερεις οτι σε αποδιοργανωνει η μαλακια!το ξερεις!και κυριως μην απολογεισαι σε ασχετους!καλα να περνας κουκλα μου.


απολογειται σε ασχετους?

----------


## dora-agxos

> απολογειται σε ασχετους?


εχεις φαγουρα?

----------


## arktos

εγω οχι?

εσύ τί ακριβως έχεις?

πολυ επιθετικο ύφος εχεις.

να το προσεξεις.

----------


## dora-agxos

> εγω οχι?
> 
> εσύ τί ακριβως έχεις?
> 
> πολυ επιθετικο ύφος εχεις.
> 
> να το προσεξεις.


και εσυ βαλε fenistil!! :P :P :P

----------


## arktos

> και εσυ βαλε fenistil!! :P :P :P


σε χαλαει!

----------


## dora-agxos

> σε χαλαει!


τσ τσ τσ τσ!οοοοοοοοοο μωρε!

----------


## keep_walking

Οι μπυρες δεν ειναι τιποτα το σπουδαιο . Σαφως και βλαπτει η μεγαλη καταναλωση αλκοολ οταν συνδυαζεται με χαπια. Εαν ελεγξουμε τα ποστ της αμελι...σχεδον στα μισα αναφερει και μια συναντηση με μπυρες λες και ειναι κατι σημαντικο ,κατι που δεν ειναι καλο μαλλον.


Ε τι να πεις οτι καλα κανει? Δεν κανει καλα...και εγω πινω που και που πολυ ανω του μετρου ...δεν κανω καλα , αλλα φυσικα αλλοι θα πουν δεν βαριεσαι , αλλοι θα πουν καλα εκανες και το εριξες εξω και αλλοι θα πουν προσεχε την υγεια σου. Τωρα εαν ο αλλος δεν το λεει με κακο τροπο δεν βλεπω το προβλημα...

----------


## Lou!

> χμμμ γεγονοτα?
> οχι κατι το συνταρακτικο.
> ισως με εχει ταραξει η απουσια των γονιων μου και της ψυχολογου μου , η οποια με ακουσε σημερα στο τηλ. υπο την επηρεια του αλκοολ και μου ειπε πως αν συνεχισω να πινω δεν θα μιλαμε πια στο τηλ. μεχρι να γυρισει απο τις διακοπες της...
> 
> και καθομαι και ζυγιζω---->τι ειναι χειροτερο?το να στερηθω το αλκοολ ή την πενταλεπτη τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με την ψυχολογο μου?
> βεβαια μπορω στο τηλ να μην της αναφερω οτι ηπια αλλα αυτο δεν θελω να το κανω για ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!
> 
> πoια ειναι η γνωμη σας?


η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι στα 37 σου θα επρεπε να εχεις την απαντηση απο μονη σου! ε, μα!

----------


## dora-agxos

> η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι στα 37 σου θα επρεπε να εχεις την απαντηση απο μονη σου! ε, μα!


ε μα ειπα την εξυπναδα μου!χειροκροτειστε με!εσυ λου τις εχεις τις απαντησεις?

----------


## amelie74

> η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι στα 37 σου θα επρεπε να εχεις την απαντηση απο μονη σου! ε, μα!


καλα ντε!μην βαρας!
οκ ειμαι 37 αλλα ολοι νομιζω εχουμε "δικαιωμα" να νιωσουμε πελαγωμενοι/μπερδεμενοι σχετικα με καποιο θεμα,οποτε και να ζητησουμε βοηθεια ακομη και απο αγνωστους...

----------


## amelie74

εχω την υποψια οτι προκειται να κλειδωθει αλλο ενα θρεντ μου....

----------


## dora-agxos

γιατι?


.................

----------


## Lou!

τι εχω να απαντησω: οχι αμελι κατα τη γνωμη μου δε θα επρεπε να πινεις γιατι χανεις το μετρο, κ γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει πολυ καλα γιατι πινεις! πινεις για να χαλαρωνεις απο το αγχος? δεν αρχιζεις κ τπτ ασκησεις χαλαρωσης? σε πολλους δουλευουν.

νομιζω οτι το αγχος σου θα αρχισει να υποχωρει λιγο λιγο αν αρχισεις να καταπιανεσαι σιγα σιγα με τα πραγματα που φοβασαι κ τα αποφευγεις.

βασικα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου, επισης γνωμη μου ειναι να κανεις ο,τι νομιζεις. πιστευω οτι η ωριμη συμπεριφορα κερδιζεται εσωθεν κ οχι εξωθεν. δηλ αν εσυ δεν το εχεις καταλαβει οτι το ποτο σε βλαπτει, ετσι ωστε να εγκρατευεσαι απο μονη σου, ελευθερη απο εξωτερικες επιβολες, για το δικο σου το καλο, δεν εχει σημασια ουτε τι θα σου πω εγω, ουτε αν η ψυχ σου κ οι γονεις σου εκτελουν ρολους τροχονομου.

εγω οπου εχω ωριμασει εγκρατευομαι με μορφη αυτοπειθαρχειας, κ οπου δεν εχω ωριμασει κανω ακομα του κεφαλιου μου!  :Big Grin:  [φημιζομαι για το παρασημο ξεροκεφαλιας].

----------


## amelie74

χεχε μου αρεσε πολυ το ολο σου ποστ Λου!
οσο για το παρασημο ξεροκεφαλιας λυπαμαι που θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα δεν σου ανηκει.
σε αυτον τον τομεα εγω κραταω τα σκηπτρα. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

*ψευτικος κοσμος
επιπλαστη ευτυχια
σαθρα στηριγματα φωτιζουν το σκοταδι της ψυχης μου...
που πηγε το αληθινο φως?
μεχρι ποτε θα υπομενω να υπομενω?
ποτε θα γινει η ζωη μου....παλι ζωη ?!?!*

υ.γ. αυτη ειναι η απαντηση μου Λου σε αυτα που με ρωτησες αν και...νομιζω οτι επι της ουσιας λεμε το ιδιο πραγμα...

----------


## amelie74

ειμαι χαλια.
πολυ χαλια.
πηγα στην ψυχολογο μου πιωμενη.
ολη η ωρα περασε με το να μου λεει οτι την "εχω δεσει χειροποδαρα και δεν μπορει να εργαστει".
μου επανελαβε απειρες φορες την φραση "ειμαι μπλοκαρισμενη οταν πινεις".
και τι αλλο να μου ελεγε δλδ?
"μπραβο σου?παμε να χτυπησουμε μαζι αλλη μια heineken?"
οταν με ρωτησε γιατι πηγα μεθυσμενη της απαντησα "για να ειμαι απελευθερωμενη και να μπορω να εξωτερικευτω".
δεν ειναι ομως αυτο δικαιολογια...
δεν ξερω γιατι τα γραφω και σε σας...
παντως οχι γιατι θεωρω οτι εκανα κατι σπουδαιο οπως οταν πρωτοπινουν οι εφηβοι.
απλα νιωθω χαλια και καπου πρεπει να τα πω.
οποιοδηποτε σχολιο δεκτο μετα απο αυτα που σας ειπα.
μετα απο τις μαλακιες που εκανα.
παντως μαζι με την ψυχη μου αυτη την φορα υποφερει και το στομαχι μου.
γαμησα μια θεραπευτικη συνεδρια και οχι μονο.
γαμησα το στομαχι μου ( δεν ειχα φαει τπτ )
και επεσα παρα πολυ ψυχολογικα.
δεν με καταλαβαινω ειλικρινα.
νομιζω πως και η ψυχολογος μου εχει αρχισει να μην με καταλαβαινει.
μοναχα μην με βρισετε γιατι ειμαι χαλια.....
αλλα κι απ'την αλλη τι να μου πειτε?
δυσκολη κι η δικη σας θεση...

----------


## amelie74

μαλλον με θεωρειτε αυτοκαταστροφικη και ανευθυνη απεναντι στον εαυτο μου? ε?
ναι αυτο ειμαι...
αλλα θελω να το αλλαξω γαμωτη μου!
δεν παει αλλο.
τουλαχιστον ας μην πινω οταν πηγαινω στην ψυχολογο.
το κερατο μου μεσα.
ειχα τοσα μα τοσα να της πω.
τοσο φλεγοντα θεματα για την ζωη μου και για το μελλον μου.
αντ'αυτου υπο την επηρεια του γαμωαλκοολ της ελεγα για τον αδερφο της που τον ειδα στο fb.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ.
λενε πως το δις εξαμαρτειν ουκ ανδρος σοφου...
εδω ομως προκειται για πολλακις εξαμαρτειν γαμω το κεφαλι μου μεσα!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αμελι πηγες μεθυσμενη ή ηπιες 2 μπυρες? Ποσο ηπιες? Δεν ξερω αν εχει σημασια, η προθεση σου ειναι η ιδια, αλλα κανει διαφορα στην θεραπεια, νομιζω.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Παντως ανεξαρτητα απο το οτι ηπιες νομιζω οτι εισαι αρκετα ενοχικη, ειναι γεγονος οτι ο,τι θελουμε λεμε στον γιατρο μας. Σου ηρθε να της πεις και αυτο που της ειπες, ε της το ειπες. Δεν τρεχει και κατι. Και εγω του μιλαω και για ασχετα πραγματα. Ειναι αρκετα ζορικο να εστιαζουμε ολη την ωρα σε θεματα ουσιας.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν σου λεω καλα κανεις και πινεις. Σου λεω δες το λιγο πιο χαλαρα. Προσπαθησε να μην πινεις σπιτι σου οταν εχεις ραντεβου, πηγαινε σε ενα καφε πιο πριν και πιες μονο μια μπυρα...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κι εμενα οπως εχω ξανααναφερει μου αρεσει να πινω 2 ή και 3 ποτηρια κρασι πριν τον γιατρο μου (που γι αυτον τον λογο θα προτιμουσα να τον εχω ακομα πιο αργα το απογευμα :-Ρ) για τους λογους που αναφερεις κι εσυ, για να εξωτερικευομαι πιο ευκολα, να νιωθω πιο ανετα, αλλα και για να να μη με αφησω να ''βαριεμαι''. Δεν νομιζω οτι ολα αυτα ισχυουν ομως, μαλλον για να νιωθω εγω πιο ευθυμη το θελω. Μερικες φορες που ετυχε και δεν ηπια, διαπιστωσα πως μια χαρα μπορουσα να μιλαω και οτι το ποτο και οι ''ευεργετικες'' του δρασεις στο κεφαλι μου μονο ειναι.

----------


## amelie74

αχινε μου 4 κουτακια ηπια.
ναι για να ειμαι πιο ευθυμη ηπια και πιο απελευθερωμενη, γιατι θυμαμαι σε καποιες παλιοτερες συνεδριες, που ειχα παει πιωμενη και δεν της το χα πει, μια χαρα τα πηγαμε.(οκ ειχα ξεφυγει και τοτε λιγο εκτος οριων, αλλα λιγο ομως,απλα επικρατουσε ενα χαλαρο κλιμα ας το πουμε).
παντως ειδικα σημερα το σκυλομετανιωσα που ηπια.
και επειδη απο τον διαλογο που εγινε μεταξυ μας καταλαβα πως θα το σκυλομετανιωσω και ολες τις επομενες φορες που θα παω σαν τον ορεστη μακρη στο γραφειο της, ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΕΡΜΑ.(θελω να πω δεν συνδυαζονται.μου το εκανε σαφες.)
οκ να μην ειμαι ενοχικη αλλα ωρες ωρες ρε συ το παραχεζω.
της ελεγα π.χ. σημερα για τον αδερφο της που ειδα στο φεις οτι ειναι σωματαρας αλλα εχει εναρξη καραφλας.:P
και το θεμα ειναι οτι την ειδα ενοχλημενη.
δεν ειμαστε ρε συ κολλητες.(οσο κι αν θα θελα να συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο...)

----------


## amelie74

α το αλλο που το πας?
οτι υπο την επηρεια του αλκοολ αγορασα μια μπλουζα για την οποια το μετανιωσα (και δεν μου τρεχουν αυτη την περιοδο τα λεφτα απο τα μπατζακια...)
το χεις παθει αυτο?
εννοω να ψωνισεις κατι υπο την επηρεια του αλκοολ για το οποιο να μετανιωσεις ενω δεν εχεις μεγαλη οικονομικη ανεση?

----------


## amelie74

να μου συστησεις τον γιατρο σου παντως :P
δεν κανω πλακα :P
πολυ openminded τον κοβω  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

οτι ειναι σωματαρας αλλα εχει εναρξη καραφλας.:P χεχε (λογικο ειναι να ενοχληθει λιγακι μαλλον)
με εμενα το θεμα ειναι οτι και να πινω δεν με πιανει τοσο.... και γενικα στον γιατρο μου λεω διαφορα αλλα οσον αφορα εμενα μονο. 
παντως ναι, εχω κανει πραγματα που εχω μετανιωσει και εχω αγορασει αρκετες σαχλαμαρες υπο την επηρεια του αλκοολ...
τωρα πως εισαι αμελι μου?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

αλλα ξερεις κατι, ειστε φιλες στο fb?
αν ναι αυτο μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο...
γιατι οπως ειπες δεν ειστε κολλητες, ειναι η γιατρος σου

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο? Ηταν η πρωτη συνεδρια μετα το καλοκαιρι? 
Και αν ειστε φιλες στο φσ κατι που εγω θεωρω λαθος (μπορει αλλοι να μην το θεωρουν, δεν ξερω), δεν φταις εσυ γι αυτο.
Ο γιατρος πρεπει να κραταει και να επισημαινει τα ορια.

----------


## amelie74

> τωρα πως εισαι αμελι μου?


καλυτερα αχινουλι μου.
περασε η επηρεια του αλκοολ και αρχισε να μου αρεσει η καινουρια μου μπλουζα.
σε μιση ωρα μπορει να μην μου αρεσει και παλι κι υστερα να συμβει κατι που να με ανεβασει και να σκεφτομαι οτι πηρα την πιο σουπερ μπλουζα...κοινως μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχω αλλαξει 5-6 φορες διαθεση και συνεπως οπτικη γωνια απο την οποια βλεπω τα πραγματα-ακομα και την μπλουζα...ξερεις καλα νομιζω πως πανε αυτα σε μας τους διπολικους....

----------


## amelie74

> οτι ειναι σωματαρας αλλα εχει εναρξη καραφλας.:P χεχε (λογικο ειναι να ενοχληθει λιγακι μαλλον)


ναι οντως ηταν καπως τραβηγμενο αυτο αλλα κατι παρομοιο της ειχα πει σε παλιοτερη συνεδρια και ακομα χειροτερο ( δεν θα ηθελα να το αναφερω γιατι ντρεπομαι ) και ειχαμε λυθει μαζι στα γελια.
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΑ "ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΟΡΙΑ".
κατα τη γνωμη μου θα επρεπε να μου εχει "κοψει το βηχα" εξ αρχης.
εξ αλλου η ιδια μου εχει αναφερει οτι οταν ο ασθενης υπερβαινει τα ορια δεν ειναι μονο δικη του ευθυνη.

----------


## amelie74

> Και να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο? Ηταν η πρωτη συνεδρια μετα το καλοκαιρι? 
> Και αν ειστε φιλες στο φσ κατι που εγω θεωρω λαθος (μπορει αλλοι να μην το θεωρουν, δεν ξερω), δεν φταις εσυ γι αυτο.
> Ο γιατρος πρεπει να κραταει και να επισημαινει τα ορια.


ναι η πρωτη συνεδρια ηταν αχινε μου μετα το καλοκαιρι.
στο φεις σαφως και δεν ειμαστε φιλες απλα ειχα ψαξει το ονομα της και ειχα δει ενα ατομο (αυτον τον σωματαρα με την εναρξη καραφλας :P) με το ιδιο επωνυμο.την ρωτησα αν ηταν αδερφος της και μου απαντησε πως ναι.

----------


## PETRAN

> καλυτερα αχινουλι μου.
> περασε η επηρεια του αλκοολ και αρχισε να μου αρεσει η καινουρια μου μπλουζα.
> σε μιση ωρα μπορει να μην μου αρεσει και παλι κι υστερα να συμβει κατι που να με ανεβασει και να σκεφτομαι οτι πηρα την πιο σουπερ μπλουζα...κοινως μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχω αλλαξει 5-6 φορες διαθεση και συνεπως οπτικη γωνια απο την οποια βλεπω τα πραγματα-ακομα και την μπλουζα...ξερεις καλα νομιζω πως πανε αυτα σε μας τους διπολικους....






Πάντως amelie, νομίζω ότι έχεις παρεξηγήσει την διπολική λίγο. Η διπολική δεν είναι αλλάζω διάθεση 4-5 φορές την μέρα, αλλά οι φάσεις κατάθλιψης και μανίας διαρκούν ολόκληρους μήνες με σύντομες περιόδους νορμοθυμίας ανάμεσα. Ακόμα και το είδος "γρήγορης εναλλαγής" είναι για εβδομάδες όχι για φορές την μέρα. Τα επεισόδια δηλαδή διαρκούν πολύ καιρό και συνήθως μιλάμε για σταδιακό εκτροχιασμό της κατάστασης. Από ότι έχεις γράψει εσύ κατα καιρούς μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι απλά έχεις μίξη δυσθυμίας/άγχους με ίσως κάποια οριακά στοιχεία προσωπικότητας (που ίσως βρίσκονται πίσω από όλα αυτά) που φαίνεται συνήθως στον τρόπο που σχετίζεσαι και δεσμεύεσαι με τους άλλους (ίσως λίγο εξάρτηση), στο ότι αλλάζεις απότομα στάσεις και συναισθήματα για ανθρώπους η καταστάσεις, θες αρκετή προσοχή κλπ. Δούλεψε πιο πολύ με τον/την θεραπευτή/θεραπεύτρια για να ρυθμίζεις/ελέγχεις αυτή την απότομη εναλλαγή των συναισθημάτων σου και στο ποια πράγματα στο προκαλούν αυτό (και με την σειρά τους σου φέρνουν άγχος και δυσθυμία). Δηλαδή κατά βάση είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας (που προκαλούν τα υπόλοιπα) και όχι διπολική. Μόλις το συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό και αποβάλεις την ταμπέλα (που μάλλον είναι και λάθος διαγνωστικά!) και δώσεις την προσοχή σου στα στοιχεία της σκέψης και της προσωπικότητάς σου που σε ρίχνουν στα συναισθηματικά ξεσπάσματα, στο άγχος-οπότε και στο ποτό- και προσπαθήσεις να τα ελέγξεις και σταδιακά να τα αλλάξεις θα βρεις μεγάλη ανακούφιση. Απλά η άποψή μου.

----------


## anna1982

Η διπολική ανήκει στις ψυχώσεις και από ότι ξέρω πρέπει να παίρνεις χάπια για όλη σου την ζωή ή κάνω λάθος; Δηλάδη για μήνες ή για χρόνια διαρκεί η κατάθλιψη και μετά και μετά για μήνες ή για χρόνια διαρκεί η μανία;

----------


## PETRAN

> Η διπολική ανήκει στις ψυχώσεις και από ότι ξέρω πρέπει να παίρνεις χάπια για όλη σου την ζωή ή κάνω λάθος; Δηλάδη για μήνες ή για χρόνια διαρκεί η κατάθλιψη και μετά και μετά για μήνες ή για χρόνια διαρκεί η μανία;




Για μήνες η χρόνια διαρκεί η κατάθλιψη, μετά για κάποιες εβδομάδες νορμάλ και σταδιακά αρχίζει η μανία που διαρκεί από ένα μέχρι κάποιους μήνες πριν ξαναγίνει σταδιακά κατάθλιψη. Αλλά η εναλλαγή δεν είναι στάνταρ. Συνήθως είναι κυρίως χρόνια βαθιά κατάθλιψη με κάποια μεμονομένα επεισόδια μανίας μέσα σε διάστημα πολλών ετών. Μετά υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις στην σοβαρότητα. Μπορεί να είναι σε ψυχωσική φάση π.χ. όπου το άτομο σε φάση μανίας νομίζει ότι είναι ο ιησούς χριστός και κάνεις θαύματα (και στην κατάθλιψη ότι ζει στην κόλαση...κυριολεκτικά) η σε πιο "ελαφριά" φάση, όπου το άτομο σε φάση μανίας έχει τρομερή ενέργεια, δημιουργικότητα, σεξουαλικότητα, νομίζει ότι είναι σπουδαίος κλπ. (και σε φάση κατάθλιψης νιώθει χάλια και ότι είναι αποτυχημένος κλπ.) χωρίς όμως να "ξεφεύγει" εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας. Συνήθως ναι χρειάζονται φάρμακα για μια ζωή, αλλά και η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει στο να υπάρχεις έλεγχος της "έξαρσης" κάθε επεισοδίου στην αρχή του.

----------


## amelie74

> Πάντως amelie, νομίζω ότι έχεις παρεξηγήσει την διπολική λίγο. Η διπολική δεν είναι αλλάζω διάθεση 4-5 φορές την μέρα, αλλά οι φάσεις κατάθλιψης και μανίας διαρκούν ολόκληρους μήνες με σύντομες περιόδους νορμοθυμίας ανάμεσα. Ακόμα και το είδος "γρήγορης εναλλαγής" είναι για εβδομάδες όχι για φορές την μέρα. Τα επεισόδια δηλαδή διαρκούν πολύ καιρό και συνήθως μιλάμε για σταδιακό εκτροχιασμό της κατάστασης. Από ότι έχεις γράψει εσύ κατα καιρούς μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι απλά έχεις μίξη δυσθυμίας/άγχους με ίσως κάποια οριακά στοιχεία προσωπικότητας (που ίσως βρίσκονται πίσω από όλα αυτά) που φαίνεται συνήθως στον τρόπο που σχετίζεσαι και δεσμεύεσαι με τους άλλους (ίσως λίγο εξάρτηση), στο ότι αλλάζεις απότομα στάσεις και συναισθήματα για ανθρώπους η καταστάσεις, θες αρκετή προσοχή κλπ. Δούλεψε πιο πολύ με τον/την θεραπευτή/θεραπεύτρια για να ρυθμίζεις/ελέγχεις αυτή την απότομη εναλλαγή των συναισθημάτων σου και στο ποια πράγματα στο προκαλούν αυτό (και με την σειρά τους σου φέρνουν άγχος και δυσθυμία). Δηλαδή κατά βάση είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας (που προκαλούν τα υπόλοιπα) και όχι διπολική. Μόλις το συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό και αποβάλεις την ταμπέλα (που μάλλον είναι και λάθος διαγνωστικά!) και δώσεις την προσοχή σου στα στοιχεία της σκέψης και της προσωπικότητάς σου που σε ρίχνουν στα συναισθηματικά ξεσπάσματα, στο άγχος-οπότε και στο ποτό- και προσπαθήσεις να τα ελέγξεις και σταδιακά να τα αλλάξεις θα βρεις μεγάλη ανακούφιση. Απλά η άποψή μου.


πετραν το πιστευω ειλικρινα οτι θα κανεις λαμπρη καριερα.
και αυτο δεν το λεω στο ντουκου.
εισαι ευστοχος σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο (αν οχι 100 %) στην εξ' αποστασεως διαγνωση σου.
την ταμπελα "διπολικη" μου την κοτσαρε ο τωρινος μου ψυχιατρος και τωρα εχει αρχισει να τα αναιρει και να τα μασαει λεγοντας μου "κυριως αγχος εχεις".
στην αρχη που ειχα πρωτοπαει μεχρι και για λιθιο ειχε το θρασος να μου μιλαει.
(και αυτο μονο κ μονο στο ακουσμα οτι ειχε προηγηθει μανιακο επεισοδιο,ενω ειχα παει σε καταθλιψη).
επρεπε να περασουν 3 χρονια για να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα.
η προηγουμενη ψυχιατρος μου, που με παρακολουθουσε για πολλλαααααα χρονια ειχε κανει ακριβως την ιδια διαγνωση με σενα! :Wink: 
ακομα και το δηθεν μανιακο επεισοδιο του 2000 το ονομασε "βραχυ ψυχωσικο επεισοδιο με μανιακα στοιχεια" και το αξιολογησε μεσα στα πλαισια της μεταιχμιακης διαταραχης.
η δε ψυχολογος μου η οποια,αν και με ξερει μονο 6 μηνες, μου εχει πει οτι εχω λιγα στοιχεια διπολικης διαταραχης και ορισμενα μεταιχμιακης.

τι πιστευω εγω?
βασικα εχω ψιλομπερδευτει...
λοιπον θα μιλησω περα απο ιατρικες ορολογιες.
1)υπερμετρο αγχος.
2)πολυ συχνα καταθλιπτικη διαθεση.
3)διακυμανσεις στη διαθεση αρκετα συχνες.
4)εξαρτητικες τασεις φουλ.
5)ασταθεια στις αποφασεις.
και αλλα που δεν μου 'ρχονται τωρα....παντως η λιστα που σου παρεθεσα ειναι πολυ ελλιπης. :Stick Out Tongue:  
βασικα θα ασπαζομουν την ιντερνετικη σου διαγνωση :Smile:  100% αν δεν ειχαν συμβει αυτο το μανιακο επεισοδιο που προανεφερα οπως και ενα υπομανιακο (πιστεψε με πληρουσα ολα τα διαγνωστικα κριτηρια) τον χειμωνα που μας περασε.

----------


## amelie74

παντως το κειμενο σου αυτουσιο θα το παω στην ψυχολογο μου την επομενη φορα.
ειλικρινα στο λεω!

----------


## PETRAN

> παντως το κειμενο σου αυτουσιο θα το παω στην ψυχολογο μου την επομενη φορα.
> ειλικρινα στο λεω!



Χαχα θενκς amelie! Και εγώ νομίζω αυτό με την ψυχολόγο σου, οριακά στοιχεία που σου προκαλούν ίσως το άγχος, την δυσθυμία και την ευερεθιστότητα (και μετά φέρνουν φαύλους κύκλους, το άγχος, η δυσθυμία κα η ευερεθιστότητα ενδυναμώνουν τα οριακά στοιχεία). Για την διπολική δεν είμαι σίγουρος και για το τι έλεγε αυτός ο αρχαίος ψυχίατρος-νευρολόγος. Καλά αν σε ανακουφίζουν κάπως τα φάρμακα οκ, απλά πρόσεξε μην παίρνεις τσάμπα λίθιο (αν παίρνεις δεν ξέρω) Σε κάθε περίπτωση συνέχισε την προσπάθεια σου! (και άσε τις ταμπέλες στην άκρη)

----------


## anna1982

Στην διπολική στην φάση της μανίας έχεις πολλά ψυχωσικά συμπτώματα όπως πχ ότι είσαι ο ναπολέων κλπ, παραισθήσεις κλπ. Η amelie δεν έχει τέτοια απλά άγχος και η μανία με το ξόδεμα χρημάτων ανήκει στο άγχος δηλαδή;

----------


## PETRAN

> Στην διπολική στην φάση της μανίας έχεις πολλά ψυχωσικά συμπτώματα όπως πχ ότι είσαι ο ναπολέων κλπ, παραισθήσεις κλπ. Η amelie δεν έχει τέτοια απλά άγχος και η μανία με το ξόδεμα χρημάτων ανήκει στο άγχος δηλαδή;




Αυτό λέγεται υπο-μανία ("διπολική τύπου-2" σύμφωνα με την βίβλο των ψυχικών διαταραχών-το DSM lol.  :Stick Out Tongue: . Η "διπολική τύπου-1" είναι η "ψυχωσική"). Πολύ απλά υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις από το ψυχωσικό στο μη-ψυχωσικό. Τώρα η amelie, δεν είμαι σίγουρος και για το αν έχει υπομανία, αλλά (μάλλον) αυτοί που την παρακολουθούν ξέρουν καλύτερα. Μπορεί να είσαι νταούν και να αντιδράσεις, με νεύρα να πεις "πάω έξω να κάνω ψώνια δεν μαμιέται" και να είσαι έτοιμος να αρπαχτείς κλπ. Αλλά αυτό μπορεί και να είναι ένα μεμονωμένο επεισόδιο ευαιρεθιστότητας όχι φουλ-υπομανία. Στην υπομανία είσαι για καιρό σε αυτή την κατάσταση, βδομάδες-μήνα/-ες.

----------


## amelie74

τελικα πρεπει να εχω και ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο ( O C D).
απο το πρωι δεν εχω σταματησει να σκεφτομαι ποσο αδικα ηταν τα λεφτα που εδωσα για αυτη την γαμωμπλουζα που αγορασα πανω στον παρορμητισμο μου και ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
θα μου πειτε αυτο εχει συμβει στον καθενα.
οχι ομως και το να το σκεφτεται σε σημειο να του τρωει τα σωθικα απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ.

δεν το λεω καθολου χαριτολογωντας ουτε αστειευομενη, αλλα με πολυ πικρα απογοητευση και θυμο για τον εαυτο μου, το θρεντ πρεπει να μετονομαστει :

ειτε σε ocd problem (λογω εμμονων ιδεων)
ειτε σε border line disorder ( οριακη διαταραχη.....ασταθεια,εξαρτ ησεις κλπ κλπ)
ειτε σε anxious depression (αγχωδης καταθλιψη)
η μαλλον καλυτερα βρηκα τον τιτλο που ταιριαζει στην περιπτωση μου...

being a hopeless psycho

----------


## amelie74

και επειδη δεν γουσταρω καθολου αυτο το τελμα στο οποιο βρισκομαι θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.
τι θεωρειτε καλυτερο?
να ενταχθω σε μια δραστηριοτητα του δημου οπου δεν θα περναω τον γολγοθα της μετακινησης αλλα θα ειμαι με "νορμαλ ατομα" ή να παω σε ενα κεντρο ημερας που εχω βρει το οποιο ειναι στου διαολου τη μανα ( δεν βρηκα αλλο κοντινοτερο) οπου θα περναω τον γολγοθα των μμμ αλλα θα νιωθω την αλληληλεγγυη και την εγγυτητα που νιωθω για τα ατομα που νοσουν και δεν θα φοβαμαι μην φανει το προβλημα μου?

----------


## Lou!

ρε συ αμελι κ εγω λιγο απο ολα αυτα εχω! οταν ειμαι χαλια με πιανουν διαφορα (κ το αντιστροφο: οταν με πιανουν διαφορα γινομαι χαλια).

κ εμμονες εχω περασει κ ειχα εντονες σε καποια φαση, κ αγχος κ κοινωνικη φοβια, βεβαια σε εμενα το κυριως πιατο ειναι η καταθλιψη, νευρα να σφαξω μερικους μερικους, κυκλοθυμια, αποτομες εναλλαγες της διαθεσης κλπ.

τι σημασια εχει η ταμπελα, σημασια εχει πως θα ξεπερασεις το προβλημα σου! στο κατω κατω 4 κατηγοριες φαρμακων ειναι, σε ολες τις διαταραχες απο αυτες τις κατηγοριες δινουν, κ το μυστικο ειναι πιο θα ταιριαξει καλυτερα στον οργανισμο κ οχι ποιο θα ταιριαξει καλυτερα στην ταμπελα, ετσι δεν ειναι?

εμενα πχ την πρωτη φορα που αρρωστησα μου εδιναν 3 φαρμακα: αντικατ, σταθεροποιητη κ αγχολυτικο. ειχα κακη διαθεση, νευρα πολλα, θυμο, συναισθηματικη ασταθεια μεγαλη, αγχος καποιες φορες, αυτα.

η διαγνωση καταθλιψη, σωστη πιστευω, αλλα κ ενας διπολικος μπορει να επαιρνε τα ιδια φαρμακα, αν ταιριαζαν στο βιοχημικο προφιλ του! θελω να πω οτι κ μια λαθος διαγνωση μπορει παρ ολα αυτα να καταληξει στα σωστα φαρμακα, που ειναι η ουσια του θεματος.

παντως κ εμενα δε μου εμοιαζες ποτε για κλασικη διπολικη να σου πω την αληθεια! δε με εξεπληξε πολυ το ποστ του πετραν!
τελικα υπαρχουν κ μαλακες γιατροι που ουτε μια σωστη διαγνωση δεν μπορουν να κανουν!

τεσπα, αφου σε βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια κ αν η συγκεκριμενη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σε βοηθαει, δεν εχει κ σημασια η διαγνωση.

για το τελευταιο, να πας στο δημο σου με νορμαλ ατομα!

----------


## Remedy

> και επειδη δεν γουσταρω καθολου αυτο το τελμα στο οποιο βρισκομαι θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.
> τι θεωρειτε καλυτερο?
> να ενταχθω σε μια δραστηριοτητα του δημου οπου δεν θα περναω τον γολγοθα της μετακινησης αλλα θα ειμαι με "νορμαλ ατομα" ή να παω σε ενα κεντρο ημερας που εχω βρει το οποιο ειναι στου διαολου τη μανα ( δεν βρηκα αλλο κοντινοτερο) οπου θα περναω τον γολγοθα των μμμ αλλα θα νιωθω την αλληληλεγγυη και την εγγυτητα που νιωθω για τα ατομα που νοσουν και δεν θα φοβαμαι μην φανει το προβλημα μου?


ψηφιζω την δραστηριοτητα του δημου.
εχω την αισθηση οτι θα σου κανει πολυ καλο να λειτουργησεις αναμεσα σε ατομα οπου θα μιλας για οτιδηποτε αλλο αλλα οχι για την ασθενεια σου.

----------


## atomo

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## amelie74

> τι σημασια εχει η ταμπελα, σημασια εχει πως θα ξεπερασεις το προβλημα σου! στο κατω κατω 4 κατηγοριες φαρμακων ειναι, σε ολες τις διαταραχες απο αυτες τις κατηγοριες δινουν, *κ το μυστικο ειναι πιο θα ταιριαξει καλυτερα στον οργανισμο κ οχι ποιο θα ταιριαξει καλυτερα στην ταμπελα, ετσι δεν ειναι?*


αυτη η φραση πολυ μου αρεσε Λου!  :Smile: 




> παντως κ εμενα δε μου εμοιαζες ποτε για κλασικη διπολικη να σου πω την αληθεια! δε με εξεπληξε πολυ το ποστ του πετραν!
> τελικα υπαρχουν κ μαλακες γιατροι που ουτε μια σωστη διαγνωση δεν μπορουν να κανουν!


ε ναι ετσι ειναι ρε συ.
αγοραφοβια σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο δεν νομιζω οτι την εχουν πολλοι αλλοι διπολικοι στον πλανητη.
βεβαια υπαρχει και η λεγομενη συνοσηροτητα...
οσο για τον "δοκτορ" στην αρχη ηταν πεπεισμενος οτι εχω διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου 2.
στην συνεχεια αρχισε να μου μιλαει για συνοσηροτητα με αγχωδη διαταραχη.
πλεον μετα απο 3 ολοκληρα χρονια μου ειπε δειλα-δειλα τελικα "το βασικο σου προβλημα δεν ειναι η διπολικη διαταραχη αλλα η αγχωδης"
Α ΡΕ ΠΕΤΡΑΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΤΑ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΕΙ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

χμμ....οσο για αυτο περι δραστηριοτητων στον Δημο που ψηφιζετε εσυ και η Ρεμ θα το λαβω σοβαρα στα υποψιν μου, αρκει να με ευχαριστουν και οι δραστηριοτητες που θα γινονται εκει.
θα το σκεφτω βεβαια και θα το συζητησω και με την ψυχολογο μου.




> εχω την αισθηση οτι θα σου κανει πολυ καλο να λειτουργησεις αναμεσα σε ατομα οπου θα μιλας για οτιδηποτε αλλο αλλα οχι για την ασθενεια σου.


Ρεμ σκεφτομουν τα λογια σου και μου ηρθαν γελια με την εξης ενοια :

1)παω σε ψυχιατρο
2)σε ψυχολογο
3)γραφω εδω
4)πολλοι γνωστοι μου ειναι ατομα με τα οποια μιλαω για τα ψυχολογικα μου.

αυτο βεβαια εχει και την θετικη του πλευρα αλλα απο την αλλη τα γελια μου ηρθαν γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι εχω φτασει σε ενα σημειο να μιλαω με τους παντες για ασθενειες και διαγνωσεις και να ανταλλασσουμε εμπειριες σχετικα με το τι φαρμακα παιρνουμε, λες και μιλαμε για το ειδος καφε που πινει ο καθενας μας...;P

----------


## Remedy

> .....
> 
> 
> Ρεμ σκεφτομουν τα λογια σου και μου ηρθαν γελια με την εξης ενοια :
> 
> 1)παω σε ψυχιατρο
> 2)σε ψυχολογο
> 3)γραφω εδω
> 4)πολλοι γνωστοι μου ειναι ατομα με τα οποια μιλαω για τα ψυχολογικα μου.
> ...


μπραβο
ακριβως αυτα εχω κι εγω στο μυαλο μου και στο ειπα αυτο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω αποφασισα να σταματησω να ειμαι διπολικη και οτιδηποτε. Θα ειμαι εγω απο εδω και περα. Θα κοψω τα φαρμακα και σιγα σιγα σιγα σιγα (καταλαθος το εγραψα 4 
φορες!) και τον γιατρο. Δεν το προτεινω, δεν το συνιστω, απλα αυτο θα κανω. Ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι ενας ανθρωπος που βασανιζεται δεν ειναι αρρωστος αναγκαστικα (και αλλα του ειπα) και θα δω. Μπορει να μην κοψω τον γιατρο. Ειναι καλη παρεα. Βαριεμαι να γραψω περισσοτερα, εγκαρδια σας χαιρετω...

----------


## amelie74

τελικα χθες ρωτησα ευθεως την ψυχολογο μου σχετικα με το αν ειμαι διπολικη ή οχι και μου απαντησε πως ειμαι αλλα ελαφρως.
κατι σαν το ολιγον εγκυος δλδ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amelie74

> Εγω αποφασισα να σταματησω να ειμαι διπολικη και οτιδηποτε. Θα ειμαι εγω απο εδω και περα. Θα κοψω τα φαρμακα και σιγα σιγα σιγα σιγα (καταλαθος το εγραψα 4 
> φορες!) και τον γιατρο. Δεν το προτεινω, δεν το συνιστω, απλα αυτο θα κανω. Ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι ενας ανθρωπος που βασανιζεται δεν ειναι αρρωστος αναγκαστικα (και αλλα του ειπα) και θα δω. Μπορει να μην κοψω τον γιατρο. Ειναι καλη παρεα. Βαριεμαι να γραψω περισσοτερα, εγκαρδια σας χαιρετω...


αχινε μου οταν ενας ανθρωπος υποφερει ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει να τον κατατασουμε ρατσιστικα στην κατηγορια των αρρωστων.
πολλοι ανθρωποι ομως που βασανιζονται και σταματουν να παιρνουν την βοηθεια της επιστημης ( ψυχοθεραπεια, φαρμακα ) απο ενα σημειο και μετα αρχιζουν να βασανιζονται περισσοτερο κοριτσι μου.

----------


## Remedy

> τελικα χθες ρωτησα ευθεως την ψυχολογο μου σχετικα με το αν ειμαι διπολικη ή οχι και μου απαντησε πως ειμαι αλλα ελαφρως.
> κατι σαν το ολιγον εγκυος δλδ


ωραιο νεο!
ισως λοιπον, αυτο το "ολιγον" να ειναι και αναστρεψιμο τελικα!

----------


## amelie74

χμ...δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρη Ρεμεντυ για το αν ειναι αναστρεψιμο.
νομιζω πως η διπολικη διαταραχη-ανεξαρτητως βαθμου νοσηροτητας- ειναι μια ασθενεια που την "κουβαλας στην πλατη σου" για ολη σου τη ζωη...
ωστοσο, το να εισαι "ολιγον" διπολικη, σημαινει οτι ισως τελικα δεν ειναι ανεφικτο να ζησεις μια λειτουργικη ζωη. 
αν και αυτο το πιστευω για τους περισσοτερους διπολικους και ψυχικα νοσουντες γενικοτερα...
(εννοω το οτι μπορουν να ζησουν μια χαρα λειτουργικη ζωη).
εδω μεσα εχουμε αρκετα λαμπρα πραδειγματα που επιβεβαιωνουν την παραπανω θεωρεια.
καλες οι θεωρειες...αλλα πρεπει και γω να ξεκουνησω....να πιεσω τον εαυτο μου στο μετρο του δυνατου...
ηδη εχω καταστρωσει καποια σχεδια τα οποια τα θεσω σε εφαρμογη απο βδομαδα...
μην φανταστειτε τιποτα φοβερο...
για δειλα βηματακια προκειται...αλλα τρωγωντας ερχεται η ορεξη...
stay tuned  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

deleted....(αλλαξαν καποια δεδομενα στη ζωη μου οποτε δεν ειχε νοημα το ποστ)  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> τελικα χθες ρωτησα ευθεως την ψυχολογο μου σχετικα με το αν ειμαι διπολικη ή οχι και μου απαντησε πως ειμαι αλλα ελαφρως.
> κατι σαν το ολιγον εγκυος δλδ


και γω αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι διπολική πολλές φορές, λες να ρωτήσω την ψυχίατρο μου ή μήπως κάνω παρατραβηγμένες σκέψεις;

----------


## amelie74

μερικες φορες καποια συμπτωματα τζιπσι μου μοιαζουν με συμπτωματα διπολικης διαταραχης χωρις ομως να ειναι.
π.χ. το να ειναι καποιος κυκλοθυμικος δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι διπολικος.
ή το να βγαινει ορισμενες φορες εκτος εαυτου και να εχεις εξαρσεις ουτε αυτο απαραιτητα τον κατατασει στους διπολικους.
σε αυτα τα συμπτωματα αναφερεσαι κοριτσι μου?(γιατι το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλο ατομο με μονοπολικη καταθλιψη που νομιζε οτι εχει διπολικη)
σιγουρα να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου μονο κ μονο για να σου φυγει η υποψια.
ετσι και αλλιως εκεινος καλυτερα απο μας τα ξερει  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αρκτουλα τελικα ειχες απολυτο δικιο για το τοπαμακ.
τετοια ανορεξια ουτε στο πιο απιαστο ονειρο μου δεν φανταζομουν οτι θα ειχα.
επρεπε ομως να το εχω ξεκινησει πριν το καλοκαιρι για ευνοητους λογους  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> μερικες φορες καποια συμπτωματα τζιπσι μου μοιαζουν με συμπτωματα διπολικης διαταραχης χωρις ομως να ειναι.
> π.χ. το να ειναι καποιος κυκλοθυμικος δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι διπολικος.
> ή το να βγαινει ορισμενες φορες εκτος εαυτου και να εχει εξαρσεις ουτε αυτο απαραιτητα τον κατατασει στους διπολικους.
> σε αυτα τα συμπτωματα αναφερεσαι κοριτσι μου?(γιατι το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλο ατομο με μονοπολικη καταθλιψη που νομιζε οτι εχει διπολικη)
> σιγουρα να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου μονο κ μονο για να σου φυγει η υποψια.
> ετσι και αλλιως εκεινος καλυτερα απο μας τα ξερει


ναι, σ' αυτά τα συμπτώματα αναφέρομαι και το λέω γιατί υπάρχει και η διπολική τύπου 2.

----------


## amelie74

ρωτα το γιατρο σου καλη μου καλυτερα.
αναφερε του ολα τα συμπτωματα και εκεινος θα κρινει.
μου αρεσει η υπογραφη σου  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ρωτα το γιατρο σου καλη μου καλυτερα.
> αναφερε του ολα τα συμπτωματα και εκεινος θα κρινει.
> μου αρεσει η υπογραφη σου


σ' ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

deleted 
αιτιολογια--->μεταφερθηκε στο "γενικα"

----------


## amelie74

κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την θεραπευτική μου σχέση και δεν ξέρω τι φταίει... 



> καλημερα παιδια!
> τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν νιωθω καλα.νιωθω μεγαλο αγχος εκτος σπιτιου.
> χθες ειχα παει στην παραλια και ενω ειχε εναν γαματο ηλιο τον οποιο ηθελα να απολαυσω, σηκωθηκα και εφυγα πανω στο τεταρτο, χωρις καν να κανω τσιγαρο επειδη ετρεμαν τα χερια μου.
> δεν θα ηθελα να το εστιασω στην φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη, γιατι αφενος ακομα κι ο ιδιος μου ο γιατρος μου εχει πει οτι παιρνω πολλα φαρμακα και αφετερου γιατι το να μην ειναι καποιος καλα, ειναι συνισταμενη παρα πολλων παραγοντων.(αλλιως οι ψυχολογοι θα ειχαν βαλει λουκετο προ πολλου...)
> 
> και εδω θελω να επικεντρωθω...στο θεμα της ψυχολογου μου.
> εδω και αρκετο καιρο αισθανομαι οτι η κουραση απο τα πηγαινε-ελα μεσα στη ζεστη και η αγοραφοβια μου που χτυπαει κοκκινο σχεδον καθε φορα με αποτελεσμα πολλες φορες να πινω και να μην μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σε αυτα που μου λεει, υπερσκιαζουν τα οποια οφελη.
> να το κανω πιο λιανα.
> μεχρι πριν μερικους μηνες πηγαινα και γυριζα εχοντας αποκομισει 10 πραγματα.
> ...


παιδια σας ευχαριστω θερμα οσους μου δωσατε απαντησεις στο θεμα αυτο που ειχα ποσταρει στο "γενικα" ομως για να μην χανεται η ροη της παραθεσης των προβληματων μου το ξαναποσταρα και εδω.

τελικα βρηκα το κουραγιο και της μιλησα για ολα τα παραπανω.
μου ειπε οτι οχι μονο δεν θυμωνει αλλα αντιθετα εκτιμαει αφανταστα την ειλικρινια μου.
επισης μου ειπε-κατι που μου ειχε απαντησει και το μελος "ανεμος" νομιζω- οτι συμβαινει σχεδον κατα κανονα, στην αρχη της ψυχοθεραπευτικης σχεσης, το να τοποθετει ο ασθενης σε ενα "βαθρο" ας το πουμε τον θεραπευτη με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πιο ευκολο να εισπραξει πολλα οφελη απο αυτη τη σχεση.
στη συνεχεια ερχεται καποια στιγμη η "απομυθοποιηση" και εκει ειναι που αρχιζει και κανει η θεραπευτικη σχεση μια "καμπυλη".
τοτε ειναι που φαινεται σαν η θεραπεια να μην εχει να σου προσφερει τπτ αλλο.
ομως απο ενα σημειο και μετα αρχιζει και παλι η ανοδος.
επισης μου ειπε μπραβο για το οτι παρα την "καμπυλη" που περναει η σχεση μας δεν της λεω "αντιο" αλλα θετω το θεμα υπο συζητηση.
και ναι ρε παιδια το να μεινω στην Βικυ και να συζητησω μαζι της τα οποια παραπονα μου, το θεωρω χρεος τοσο απεναντι σε εκεινη οσο απεναντι και σε μενα για ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ!!!
ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΑΝΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΥΛΗΣ... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον....θα προσπαθησω να τα γραψω οσο πιο κατανοητα γινεται γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη επικρατει μεσα στην ψυχη μου ενα μπερδεμα μεγαλο.
ειναι διαφορα αυτα που με βασανιζουν εξ ου και το μπερδεμα, εξ ου και η αναστατωση.
ας επικεντρωθω σε δυο θεματα καλυτερα τα οποια ομως εχουν μια κοινη συνισταμενη,την ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ.

1)αυτο το προβλημα το ειχα ανεκαθεν.δεν προκειται για καινουριο φρουτο.απλα τελευταια εχει φουντωσει πολυ θα ελεγα.
λοιπον...αυτο το προβλημα εχει αρχισει να με εμποδιζει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο στη ζωη μου.
ας παρουμε την πρωτη επιπτωση του.
δυσκολευομαι τραγικα να μετακινηθω για να παω στην ψυχολογο μου.
(και μιλαμε για αποσταση 2 χιλιομετρων).
ειχαμε αρχισει να συζηταμε το ενδεχομενο να ερχεται σπιτι μου.
οι γονεις μου οταν τους ειπα οτι θα ανεβει η τιμη φρικαραν και το αρνηθηκαν.
σημερα που μιλησα στο κινητο με την ψυχολογο και αφου εριξα τα μπινελικια μου για το οτι δεν χαλαλιζουν λεφτα για την υγεια του παιδιου τους, μου εξηγησε (επειδη τους εχει γνωρισει απο κοντα) πως ειναι βεβαιη οτι αν τους μιλαγε η ιδια για την αναγκαιοτητα αυτου του μετρου σιγουρα θα δεχονταν.
και της εθεσα το ευλογο ερωτημα γιατι να μην τους μιλησει.η απαντηση της ηταν οτι το να ερχεται σπιτι μου για θεραπεια και να μην πηγαινω εγω στο γραφειο της αφενος θα ηταν μια πραξη "παραιτησης" απο την πλευρα μου και αφετερου ειναι της γνωμης οτι το εξω οσο ζορισμα κι αν εμπεριεχει τελικα μου κανει καλο (εγω βεβαια αυτο το καλο δεν το βλεπω.παω τρεμοντας και για να αντεξω το αγχος μου πολλες φορες πινω πριν παω κι ας ειναι 11 το πρωι!της το ειπα και αυτο και μου ειπε πως το εκλαμβανει ως απειλη.αλλα ειλικρινα παιδια δεν της το ειπα σαν απειλη.οταν τρεμω ολοκληρη και δεν με πιανουν τα φαρμακα μου παρολο που ειναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΙΣΧΥΡΑ εχω μια τρομερη παρορμηση για να πιω την οποια οπως ξερετε δεν αγνοω σχεδον ποτε).

2)θελω πολυ να παω σε ενα κεντρο ημερας που εχω βρει μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο αλλα ειναι τρομερα μακρυα.
εχω κλεισει δυο φορες ραντεβου και τις δυο τους το εχω ακυρωσει.
οι λογοι οι γνωστοι....αγχος, πανικος, αγοραβοφια και δεν συμμαζευεται...
ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι σε τηλ τωρα

----------


## amelie74

Ειρηνη μου χιλια συγγνωμη που ειχα κλειστο το κινητο, αλλα οταν ειμαι σε υπερενταση το κλεινω παντα γιατι με ταραζει καπως το να μιλαω στο τηλ. (ακομα και με μια τοσο γλυκια και κατευναστικη φωνουλα σαν τη δικη σου).
οποτε αν θες μου απαντας απο δω ή τα λεμε μεσω τηλεφωνου οταν δεήσω να το βαλω σε λειτουργεια  :Stick Out Tongue: 

θα ηθελα και τη γνωμη αλλων ατομων αν εχουν αποψη επι του θεματος γιατι βασανιζομαι πολυ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι οταν με παιρνες εγω κοιμομουνα λολ, τωρα σε παιρνω εγω κ το χεις κλειστο, τεσπα, θα σου απαντησω κ απο δω κ θα τα πουμε κ τηλεφωνικως !! (να το ανοιξεις ομως ε??)
λοιπον πιστευω εχει δικιο σε αρκετα σημεια η ψυχολογος σου κ οσον αφορα το θεμα με τους γονεις σου, να το τους μιλησει... για να τους μιλησει δεν ειναι αναγκη να ερθει αυτη σπιτι, μπορουν να πανε αυτοι στο γραφειο της φανταζομαι κ πιστευω οτι αμα τους εξηγησει καποια πραγματα θα βελτιωθει αισθητα τουλαχιστον η συμπεριφορα τους απεναντι σου κ η γενικοτερη επικρατουσα οικογενειακη κατασταση.. ευελπιστω δηλαδη... οποτε καλο ειναι να γινει μια προσπαθεια να μιλησουνε..
οσο για το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας που ειναι κ το δυσκολοτερο... καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι κ ποσο σε μπλοκαρει το κωλοαγχος κ σε περιοριζει απ το να κανεις πραγματα κ δραστηριοτητες που θες... ξερω γιατι κι εγω παλιοτερα παθαινα κρισεις πανικου, πλεον οχι, κυκλοφορουσα ομως, πηγαινα σχολη, για καφε, γυμναστηριο κτλ δεν καθομουνα μες στο σπιτι... αυτο πιστευω πρεπει να κανεις κ εσυ, να πας κοντρα στο φοβο σου κ μη σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια αμα σε πιασει... κ φανταζομαι αμα σε πιασει εχεις αγχολυτικα μαζι σου κ ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις !!
οσο για το κεντρο ημερας, γνωμη μου ειναι να πας κοντρα στο φοβο σου κ να το επισκεφτεις, γενικα δοκιμαζε πραγματα κ μην απορριπτεις κατι προτου το δοκιμασεις.. πας μια φορα κ αμα δεν σ αρεσει το κλιμα το ακυρωνεις, αλλα με το να μην πας καθολου βουλιαζεις ακομα περισσοτερο!!
αυτα προς το παρον κ τα ξαναλεμε !!
φιλακια πολλα !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

αμελι
για την "καμπυλη" που οπως λες παρουσιαζει η σχεση σου με την ψυχολογο σου, σκεψου λιγο και την δικη σου ευθυνη.
οταν μονη σου λες, οτι πας και της λες ασχετα και οχι αυτα που αισθανεσαι κι οταν δεν προχωρας σε οσα εχεις αποφασισει για να βελτιωσεις την ζωη σου, δεν ειναι λογικο να ειναι στασιμη η κατασταση?
το να τα λετε και να τα ξαναλετε, δεν μπορει απο μονο του να οδηγησει καπου. πρεπει να κανεις κι εσυ προσπαθεια.
οι ψυχολογοι δεν κανουν την δουλεια για σενα, μονο να σου δειξουν δρομους μπορουν.

----------


## amelie74

Ειρηνη οταν ελεγα να ερθει η Βικυ σπιτι εννοουσα για να γινει η ψυχοθεραπεια μου λογω αγοραφοβιας, οχι για να μιλησει με τους γονεις μου.
σε θεωρω αξιεπαινη για το οτι παρα τους πανικους που ειχες, πηγαινες και σχολη και βολτες κλπ αλλα εγω εχω πολυ βαριας μορφης αγχωδη διαταραχη.δλδ ειμαι αγχωμενη σχεδον καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια της μερας.δεν προκειται για μεμονομενα επεισοδια κρισεων πανικου.
το κεντρο ημερας και την εκαστοτε δραστηριοτητα εχεις δικιο οτι δεν πρεπει να την απορριπτω απο το σπιτι μου αλλα δοκιμαζοντας την πρωτα ΑΛΛΑ ειναι διαφορετικο ρε Ειρηνη να πας καπου και να μην σου αρεσει οποτε να μην συνεχισεις και διαφορετικο το να πας καπου και να φυγεις επειδη ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΗΤΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΗΔΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΕΝΟΧΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.
καταλαβαινεις πως το εννοω?
υπαρχει βεβαια λογος που το αγχος μου ειναι σε μεγαλη εξαρση αυτη την περιοδο(δεν ειναι παντα ετσι)αλλα αυτα θα τα πουμε απο το τηλ. ή θα τα ποσταρω εδω οταν ηρεμησω λιγο γιατι ο λογος αυτος, μου προκαλει μεγαλη οργη και με το να το βλεπω εδω καταγεγραμμενο ισως γινομαι χειροτερα.
εντωμεταξυ παλι δεν συντονιστηκαμε με τα τηλ.:P 
σε πηρα πριν απο λιγο και δεν το σηκωσες.

Ρεμεντυ εχεις δικιο οτι εχω μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης για την κοιλια που εχει γινει στην ψυχοθεραπεια μου.
κυριως για το οτι της μιλαγα περι ανεμων κ υδατων αντι να της μιλαω για τα συναισθηματα μου.
οχι ομως για το οτι δεν προχωραω σε οτι εχω αποφασισει.
δινω μαχες Ρεμ μου.
μεγαλες μαχες τελευταια μεσα μου.
ειλικρινα σου μιλαω δεν εχω βολευτει.
παλευουν μεσα μου το κομματι που θελει να κανει βηματα και το αρρωστο κομματι.
πριν απο λιγο εκλαιγα με λυγμους επειδη σχεδον παντα με νικαει το αρρωστο κομματι.
και τωρα που το γραφω αυτο παλι κλαιω.
σε αυτο βεβαια εχει μεριδιο ευθυνης κ η μανα μου.
δεν λεω να με χαιδευει αλλα ουτε και να με απαξιωνει με τον τροπο που επιμενει εδω και χρονια να το κανει.
ετσι "συντηρει" το αρρωστο κομματι παρολο που της τα χουν χωσει πολλοι ειδικοι.

----------


## Σουέλ

Αμελί, το θέμα της αγοραφοβίας δεν το δουλεύεις συστηματικά με την ψυχολόγο σου;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ειρηνη οταν ελεγα να ερθει η Βικυ σπιτι εννοουσα για να γινει η ψυχοθεραπεια μου λογω αγοραφοβιας, οχι για να μιλησει με τους γονεις μου.
> σε θεωρω αξιεπαινη για το οτι παρα τους πανικους που ειχες, πηγαινες και σχολη και βολτες κλπ αλλα εγω εχω πολυ βαριας μορφης αγχωδη διαταραχη.δλδ ειμαι αγχωμενη σχεδον καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια της μερας.δεν προκειται για μεμονομενα επεισοδια κρισεων πανικου.
> το κεντρο ημερας και την εκαστοτε δραστηριοτητα εχεις δικιο οτι δεν πρεπει να την απορριπτω απο το σπιτι μου αλλα δοκιμαζοντας την πρωτα ΑΛΛΑ ειναι διαφορετικο ρε Ειρηνη να πας καπου και να μην σου αρεσει οποτε να μην συνεχισεις και διαφορετικο το να πας καπου και να φυγεις επειδη ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΗΤΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΗΔΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΕΝΟΧΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.
> καταλαβαινεις πως το εννοω?
> υπαρχει βεβαια λογος που το αγχος μου ειναι σε μεγαλη εξαρση αυτη την περιοδο(δεν ειναι παντα ετσι)αλλα αυτα θα τα πουμε απο το τηλ. ή θα τα ποσταρω εδω οταν ηρεμησω λιγο γιατι ο λογος αυτος, μου προκαλει μεγαλη οργη και με το να το βλεπω εδω καταγεγραμμενο ισως γινομαι χειροτερα.
> εντωμεταξυ παλι δεν συντονιστηκαμε με τα τηλ.:P 
> σε πηρα πριν απο λιγο και δεν το σηκωσες.


αμελι σορρυ τωρα ειδα τις κλησεις το ειχα στο αθορυβο απ το πρωι σορρυ... θα σε παρω εγω αν κ θα σου γραψω κ απο δω καποια πραγματα...
κοιτα πιστευω πρεπει να συζητησεις με την ψυχολογο κατα βαση για το θεμα της διαταραχης πανικου κ ασε λιγο τα διπολικα στην ακρη... εφοσον σε κανει δυσλειτουργικη κ δυσκολευεσαι στις μετακινησεις σου... οσο για να μιλησει στους γονεις σου, εννοω να πανε εκεινοι απο κει... για να ρθει στο σπιτι εννοειται οτι δεν θα ρθει για τους γονεις αλλα για σενα, αλλα σκεψου μηπως αυτο σε κανει μακροπροθεσμα να "βολευτεις" κ να βουλιαζεις ακομα περισσοτερο.. γνωμη μου να εκτεθεις στον φοβο, σ ο,τι σε τρομαζει κ σου προκαλει πανικο.. το να ερχεται σπιτι πιστευω ειναι πολυ "βολικη" λυση..
προσπαθησε να το παλεψεις μεσα σου κ εξω σου.. εχεις δυναμεις κ ικανοτητες, μην παραιτεισαι ευκολα.. αρκει να το πιστεψεις οτι θα τα καταφερεις κ δεν ειναι πιο δυνατο αυτο απο σενα για να σε κανει κουμαντο στην καθημερινοτητα σου!!
οσο για το κεντρο ημερας, πηγαινε κ απλα αμα δεν σου αρεσει η δεν αντεξεις μην ξαναπας... μην μπλεκεις με σκεψεις ηττας, καν το λιγακι πιο αυθορμητα να το πω... δλδ μη μπαινεις στο τριπακι του διαχωρισμου "δεν μου αρεσε" vs "δεν το αντεξα"... ποτε δεν ξερεις πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα κ πως θα εχουν οι συνθηκες, οποτε ας μην προκαταλαμβανουμε αρνητικα !!
τα υπολοιπα δια τηλεφωνου!!
φιλακια !!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελί, το θέμα της αγοραφοβίας δεν το δουλεύεις συστηματικά με την ψυχολόγο σου;


μεχρι στιγμης οχι Σουελ δεν το εχουμε δουλεψει συστηματικα γιατι αφενος αναλυαμε αλλα θεματα που με βασανιζαν και αφετερου δεν ηταν σε τοσο μεγαλη εξαρση οπως τωρα το ********.

----------


## amelie74

> ... για να ρθει στο σπιτι εννοειται οτι δεν θα ρθει για τους γονεις αλλα για σενα, αλλα σκεψου μηπως αυτο σε κανει μακροπροθεσμα να "βολευτεις" κ να βουλιαζεις ακομα περισσοτερο..


αυτο μου ειπε και εκεινη.
ανοιγω το κινητο.
ετοιμασου να ακουσεις το μοιρολοι μου :P

----------


## Σουέλ

> μεχρι στιγμης οχι Σουελ δεν το εχουμε δουλεψει συστηματικα γιατι αφενος αναλυαμε αλλα θεματα που με βασανιζαν και αφετερου δεν ηταν σε τοσο μεγαλη εξαρση οπως τωρα το ********.


Να επικεντρωθείς σε αυτό, να της το ζητήσεις.Αν δεν είσαι λειτουργική, πώς θα μπορέσει να δουλέψει η ψυχοθεραπεία για σένα;
Έφαγα πολλά χρόνια ηλίθιας ψυχοθεραπείας για τα παιδικά μου χρόνια και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες (είμαι καμμένη γι΄αυτό και τσιτώνω λίγο με τέτοια θέματα-σόρι).Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά στο ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ζεις και βασανίζεσαι Αμελί μου....

----------


## amelie74

εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!!!

----------


## Pavlos

amelie δεν είμαι και ο καταλληλότερος άνθρωπος για να πω αυτά τα λόγια και δεν ξέρω να μιλάω καλά αλλά *μην παραιτήσε και πάλεψε το* Έχω περάσει και εγώ από αυτή την κατάσταση. Έχασα εξάμηνα στη σχολή μου, δεν έβγαινα από το σπίτι και αισθανόμουν πολύ άσχημα μέσα σε κόσμο με αποτέλεσμα να επικρίνω πολύ αυστηρά τον εαυτό μου για αυτή την κατάσταση. Όμως μετά από τη βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου μου ( της έβγαλα την πίστη για 6 μήνες μέχρι να με καταφέρει  :Smile:  ) ξεκίνησα αρκετά δειλά το γυμναστήριο ( να φανταστείς είχα πάει καμιά δεκαριά φορές από έξω χωρίς να πάρω την απόφαση να μπω  :Smile:  ). Σιγά σιγά τώρα έχω φτάσει σε μια καλύτερη κατάσταση. Προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς άλλωστε και εσύ μου το έχεις πει αυτό  :Smile: .

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτο μου ειπε και εκεινη.
> ανοιγω το κινητο.
> ετοιμασου να ακουσεις το μοιρολοι μου :P


το ακουσα χεχεχε !!!  :Smile: 
Κοιτα οπως σου ειπα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να μην επηρεαζεσαι απο τη γνωμη των αλλων, ειτε ειναι γονεις, ειτε αλλοι συγγενεις, ειτε οτιδηποτε.. κανε για σενα ο,τι καλυτερο κ μην τα υπεραναλυεις ολα κ τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις !!
οσο για την διαδικασια που ειπαμε, καλο ειναι να την ξεκινησεις ωστε να δρομολογηθει κ αυτο, μιας κ ισως λογω γραφειοκρατιας κ χαρτουρας παρει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα..
κατα τ αλλα πιστευω οτι μπορεις να παλεψεις κ να τα καταφερεις !!!
kissezZzZzZ !!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> φανταζομαι κ πιστευω οτι αμα τους εξηγησει καποια πραγματα θα βελτιωθει αισθητα τουλαχιστον η συμπεριφορα τους απεναντι σου κ η γενικοτερη επικρατουσα οικογενειακη κατασταση.. ευελπιστω δηλαδη... οποτε καλο ειναι να γινει μια προσπαθεια να μιλησουνε..


η συναντηση αυτη εγινε και οταν ρωτησα την Βικυ αν τους υπεδειξε τροπους για να βελτιωθει η σχεση μου με τους γονεις μου, η μονη απαντηση που πηρα ηταν οτι τους συνεχαρη γιατι παρολα τα βασανα που περασαν δεν εχουν χασει το χιουμορ και το δυναμικο τους!
μαλλον γι' αυτο την κατασυμπαθησαν.
αυτο παλι πως σας φαινεται??????
εννοω το οτι αντι να τους κανει υποδειξεις για συμπεριφορες που οχι μονο δεν με βοηθουν,αλλα με καθηλωνουν(πχ φρασεις του τυπου "δεν βλεπω καμια προοδο τοσα χρονια") εκεινη τους εδωσε τα συγχαρικια της???????




> Κοιτα οπως σου ειπα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να μην επηρεαζεσαι απο τη γνωμη των αλλων, ειτε ειναι γονεις, ειτε αλλοι συγγενεις, ειτε οτιδηποτε.. κανε για σενα ο,τι καλυτερο κ μην τα υπεραναλυεις ολα κ τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις !!


αυτο προσπαθω να κανω καλη μου.
το οτι κανω βηματα (ΟΛΟΜΟΝΑΧΗ-ΜΕ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ-ΜΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΕΙΕΣ-ΜΕ ΑΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ ΚΛΠ...) για να βγαλω επιδομα προνοιας-πραγμα που βρισκει καθετα αντιθετη τη μανα μου ειναι ενα βημα προς αυτη την κατευθυνση (του να προσπαθω δλδ να μην επηρεαζομαι τοσο).

----------


## amelie74

> amelie δεν είμαι και ο καταλληλότερος άνθρωπος για να πω αυτά τα λόγια και δεν ξέρω να μιλάω καλά αλλά *μην παραιτήσε και πάλεψε το* Έχω περάσει και εγώ από αυτή την κατάσταση. Έχασα εξάμηνα στη σχολή μου, δεν έβγαινα από το σπίτι και αισθανόμουν πολύ άσχημα μέσα σε κόσμο με αποτέλεσμα να επικρίνω πολύ αυστηρά τον εαυτό μου για αυτή την κατάσταση. Όμως μετά από τη βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου μου ( της έβγαλα την πίστη για 6 μήνες μέχρι να με καταφέρει  ) ξεκίνησα αρκετά δειλά το γυμναστήριο ( να φανταστείς είχα πάει καμιά δεκαριά φορές από έξω χωρίς να πάρω την απόφαση να μπω  ). Σιγά σιγά τώρα έχω φτάσει σε μια καλύτερη κατάσταση. Προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς άλλωστε και εσύ μου το έχεις πει αυτό .


Παυλο μου επειδη εχω διαβασει προσεχτικα την ιστορια σου θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κατι.
τι ηταν αυτο που σε εκανε να ξεπερασεις την οργη/απογνωση/παραιτηση που απο οτι καταλαβαινω ηταν αποτελεσμα της στασης των γονιων σου απεναντι σου και κυριως του πατερα σου?
η ψυχολογος σου?
η μητερα σου?
οι στοχοι σου?
τι?
(γιατι εγω σαν να εχω κολλησει εκει-οπως ειναι προφανες-πραγμα που με εμποδιζει πολυ να προχωρησω στη ζωη μου.)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> η συναντηση αυτη εγινε και οταν ρωτησα την Βικυ αν τους υπεδειξε τροπους για να βελτιωθει η σχεση μου με τους γονεις μου, η μονη απαντηση που πηρα ηταν οτι τους συνεχαρη γιατι παρολα τα βασανα που περασαν δεν εχουν χασει το χιουμορ και το δυναμικο τους!
> μαλλον γι' αυτο την κατασυμπαθησαν.
> αυτο παλι πως σας φαινεται??????
> εννοω το οτι αντι να τους κανει υποδειξεις για συμπεριφορες που οχι μονο δεν με βοηθουν,αλλα με καθηλωνουν(πχ φρασεις του τυπου "δεν βλεπω καμια προοδο τοσα χρονια") εκεινη τους εδωσε τα συγχαρικια της???????
> 
> Κοιτα πιστευω σιγουρα τους ειπε καποια πραγματα πανω στο θεμα της συμπεριφορας απεναντι σου κ τους εδωσε καποιες πρακτικες συμβουλες, απλα ειτε δεν επιασαν τοπο λογω ισχυρογνωμοσυνης των γονιων σου
> , δεν εδωσαν δλδ την δεουσα σημασια, ειτε το ειπε αυτο ενθαρρυντικα μιας κ σιγουρα οι γονεις σου εχουν περασει πολλα κ εχουν φανει δυνατοι σε πολλα πραγματα.. δλδ μπορει να το ειπε ετσι σε μια προσπαθεια να φερει τις 2 πλευρες πιο κοντα .. 
> 
> 
> ...


μπραβο επομενως γι αυτο το βημα !! το βασικο ειναι να μην μενεις απραγη κ αδρανης, αλλα να κινητοποιεισαι κ να συμμετεχεις σε διαφορες δραστηριοτητες !! Ξεκινα να τρεχεις τη διαδικασια για το επιδομα κ μην δινεις σημασια τι λεει η μαμα σου, σκεψου οτι το δικαιουσαι κ ειναι κατι που το θες εσυ κ θα το κανεις !!
αυτααα !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

> Παυλο μου επειδη εχω διαβασει προσεχτικα την ιστορια σου θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κατι.
> τι ηταν αυτο που σε εκανε να ξεπερασεις την οργη/απογνωση/παραιτηση που απο οτι καταλαβαινω ηταν αποτελεσμα της στασης των γονιων σου απεναντι σου και κυριως του πατερα σου?
> η ψυχολογος σου?
> η μητερα σου?
> οι στοχοι σου?
> τι?
> (γιατι εγω σαν να εχω κολλησει εκει-οπως ειναι προφανες-πραγμα που με εμποδιζει πολυ να προχωρησω στη ζωη μου.)


amelie την παραίτηση ακόμα δεν την έχω ξεπεράσει πλήρως. Έχω κάνει όμως μία αρχή - όπως λέει η ψυχολόγος μου "έπιασες την άκρη του νήματος του κουβαριού". Ο καθένας είναι μοναδικός και έχει το δικό του κουβάρι να λύσει. Εγώ θα σου πω για το δικό μου "κουβάρι" και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω και εσένα στο λύσιμο του δικού σου. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος στην καλυτέρευση μου το έχει η ψυχολόγος μου μαζί όμως με τη *δική μου προσπάθεια και καλή συνεργασία*. Αυτή με δέχεται χωρίς χρήματα και κρυφά από τους δικούς μου, με έστειλε στο γιατρό και με έκανε να καταλάβω ότι ο τρόπος που σκέφτομαι και ενεργώ σε πολλά σημεία είναι λάθος. Έδειξε και δείχνει *τεράστια υπομονή* μαζί μου σε όλα τα πισωγυρίσματα που έχω (στους πρώτους 8 μήνες μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν λιγάκι δύσκολος  :Smile:  ). Επίσης πιστεύω το κυριότερο, είναι ότι με έκανε να καταλάβω ότι τα πράγματα στη ζωή μου δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα όπως εγώ τα νιώθω και τα αισθάνομαι και έχω μάθει να τα βλέπω αλλά πολλές φορές πολύ διαφορετικά γιατί όταν η θάλασσα του μυαλού είναι ταραγμένη δεν μπορείς να δεις καθαρά το βυθό. *Βέβαια* μην το πάρεις ότι την θεοποιώ. Το όλο θέμα είναι η προσπάθεια που κάνεις εσύ για τον εαυτό σου. Για μένα προσπάθεια ήταν να πάω γυμναστήριο, να αρχίσω να διαβάζω έστω και λίγο και να βγαίνω έξω για λίγο περπάτημα. Δε νομίζω να μην έχεις ονειρευτεί έστω και μία φορά τον εαυτό σου στην κατάσταση που θα ήθελες να είναι. Η χαρά βρίσκεται μέσα μας απλώς μερικές φορές όπως στην περίπτωσή μου ήθελα κάποιον οδηγό για να με βοηθήσει να αρχίσω να καταλαβαίνω που μπορώ να τη βρω. Τα φάρμακα, οι συμβουλές από τη ψυχολόγο ή από καλούς φίλους ή οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι βοηθητικό. Επίσης όπως σου είχα πει με βοήθησαν τα παραδείγματα ζωής που έχω από αλλού. Η ξαδέλφη μου ήταν πολύ χειρότερα από εμένα. Όμως τώρα μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια πήρε το πτυχίο της ψάχνει για δουλειά τελειώνει το δίπλωμα του αυτοκινήτου και συνεχίζει. Στο θέμα των γονιών μου ιδιαίτερα με βοήθησε με τις συμβουλές και το παράδειγμα του ένας φίλος μου. Είναι παράλυτος στα πόδια εκ γενετής. Χωρίς πατερίτσες δεν έχει περπατήσει ποτέ. Οι γονείς του, αν έλεγα ότι οι δικοί μου είναι υπερπροστατευτικοί, σε αυτόν ήταν πολύ χειρότεροι. Όμως μου είπε τα εξής λόγια: "Οι γονείς σου δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν ποτέ μυαλά και ποτέ δε θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι ποτέ με αυτό που κάνεις. Γι' αυτό καλό θα ήταν να αυξήσεις τα αφορολόγητά σου όρια :Smile: ". Από αυτά που έχω βιώσει θα τολμήσω να σου δώσω μία συμβουλή. Μην αναμασάς και αναλώνεσαι σε λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με καταστάσεις ειδικά όσον αφορά τους δικούς σου. Άσε τη γνώμη των άλλων άκου τον εαυτό σου και τις ανάγκες σου (αυτά δεν είχες πει και σε εμένα;  :Smile: ). Επίσης να βγαίνεις έξω να χαλαρώνεις λίγο. Κάνε ότι και όσο μπορείς. Μην νομίζεις ότι και εγώ τα καταφέρνω πάντα. Ωραία τα γράφω αλλά η πράξη είναι άλλο πράγμα. Όμως πάλι όπως μου έχουν πει καλύτερα να μετανιώσεις για κάτι που έκανες παρά για κάτι που δεν έκανες. Κάτι τελευταίο που θα σου πρότεινα είναι αν μπορείς να βρεις ή να ξαναβρείς ανθρώπους οι οποίοι δεν είναι τοξικοί για εσένα ώστε να τους κάνεις παρέα. 

Ελπίζω και εύχομαι και εσύ να βρεις την άκρη στο δικό σου και να το λύσεις σιγά σιγά. Μόνο μια μεγάλη χάρη θέλω από εσένα. *Να χαμογελάς*.

Αν έχεις όρεξη ρίξε και μια ματιά http://www.scribd.com/doc/52008939/%...A3%CE%A4%CE%95

----------


## amelie74

> Άσε τη γνώμη των άλλων άκου τον εαυτό σου και τις ανάγκες σου (αυτά δεν είχες πει και σε εμένα; ).


ναι Παυλο μου οντως αυτα που μου λες σου ειχα πει και γω γιατι στο βαθος ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω.
απλα επειδη για διαφορους λογους περναω μια πολυ δυσκολη και στρεσογονα περιοδο μπλοκαρει ωρες-ωρες το μυαλο και δεν μπορω να τα εφαρμοσω.





> Μόνο μια μεγάλη χάρη θέλω από εσένα. Να χαμογελάς.


οταν βλεπεις ανθρωπους σαν εσενα με ευαισθησιες και ταση να βοηθησουν ακομα και μια αγνωστη ιντερνετικη φιγουρα μπορεις να μην χαμογελας?  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

> ναι Παυλο μου οντως αυτα που μου λες σου ειχα πει και γω γιατι στο βαθος ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω.
> απλα επειδη για διαφορους λογους περναω μια πολυ δυσκολη και στρεσογονα περιοδο μπλοκαρει ωρες-ωρες το μυαλο και δεν μπορω να τα εφαρμοσω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οταν βλεπεις ανθρωπους σαν εσενα με ευαισθησιες και ταση να βοηθησουν ακομα και μια αγνωστη ιντερνετικη φιγουρα μπορεις να μην χαμογελας?


amelie θα σου πω αυτό που μου λέει η ψυχολόγος μου (και δεν κάνω εγώ βέβαια  :Smile: ) κάνε υπομονή. Σιγά σιγά όλα θα στρώσουν. Εγώ έχω κρατήσει ένα email που έστειλα πριν ένα χρόνο σε έναν φίλο μου και έλεγα ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να ξανασυνέλθω ποτέ. Είναι και έγινε όμως αλήθεια αυτό; Μάλλον όχι  :Smile:  . Όλοι μερικές φορές άλλοι περισσότερο και άλλοι λιγότερο από το άγχος δεν σκεφτόμαστε καθαρά. Απλώς ορισμένοι όπως και εγώ είμαστε ευάλωτοι πιο πολύ και μας επηρεάζει εύκολα. Λίγη βελτίωση θέλουμε.

Τώρα όμως θα αναγκαστώ να σε μαλώσω λίγο για το "αγνωστη ιντερνετικη φιγούρα" . Θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου φιγούρα; Εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι συνομιλώ με ένα πρόσωπο που απλώς περνάει μια δύσκολη φάση - όπως έχω περάσει και εγώ βέβαια - και έχει ανάγκη λίγης στήριξης. Εμένα με βοήθησαν όταν δεν ήξερα που πατώ και που βρίσκομαι. Τώρα είμαι λίγο καλύτερα. Να μην βοηθήσω και εγώ κάποιον έστω όπως μπορώ; Γι' αυτό χαμόγελο  :Smile: .

Ξέχασα να πω και κάτι που μου είπαν και μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση.



> Κακή διάθεση; Ας το γιορτάσω!

----------


## amelie74

πανω που ελεγα να παω η να μην παω στο Κεντρο Ημερας λογω αγοραφοβιας, παιρνω τηλ σημερα και μου λενε οτι ενδεχεται να κλεισουν τα κεντρα ημερας.ηδη εχουν αποχωρησει πολλα ατομα απο το προσωπικο του συγκεκριμενου κεντρου.
μαθαινω απο εναν φιλο οτι εχουν απληρωτο εδω και μηνες το προσωπικο του προγραμματος "Ψυχαργος".
μαθαινω οτι κινδυνευουν να κλεισουν και οι ξενωνες.
περσυ κοντεψαν να βαλουν λουκετο στο Αιγηνιτειο.
θλιβομαι , εξοργιζομαι , απελπιζομαι , κλαιω με την κωλοκατασταση που βιωνουμε ως χωρα.
σε ολους εχουν πεσει χοντρα χαρατσια αλλα και στον τομεα ψυχικης υγειας?
γιατιιιιιιιιιιι?????????
αχ Θεουλη μου ας μην ειχα την αγοραφοβια να μπορουσα να παω στην αυριανη συγκεντρωση και σε ολες τις συγκεντρωσεις.
μερα νυχτα εξω απο τη Βουλη θα ημουν.
για τους ανθρωπους που πλεον δεν μπορουν να επιβιωσουν.
για τους ανθρωπους που τρεμουν μηπως απολυθουν παιρνοντας επι ενα μονο χρονο το 60% του μισθου τους και μετα τπτ.
για τους ανθρωπους που ειναι στους ξενωνες κ κινδυνευουν να ξαναβρεθουν στα ψυχιατρεια (αν εχει μεινει κ κει προσωπικο)
για τους ανθρωπους στα κεντρα ημερας και στους ξενωνες που θυσιασαν χρονια απο τη ζωη τους σπουδαζοντας ανθρωπιστικα επαγγελματα,κανοντας με μερακι τη δουλεια τους και κινδυνευουν να βρεθουν χωρις δουλεια.
για τους ψυχικα νοσουντες που τα κεντρα ημερας ηταν μια σανιδα σωτηριας και κινδυνευουν να χασουν αυτη την βοηθεια.
*ΜΗΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΩΝΗ !!!
ΜΗΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ !!!*

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο και Λακρυμοζα σας ευχαριστω θερμα για τα λογια σας απλα δεν αντεξα να μην γραψω αυτα που εγραψα παραπανω γιατι απο το πρωι τα σκεφτομαι και κλαιω.
σας ζητω συγγνωμη που δεν απαντησα πανω στα γραφομενα σας.
να ειστε σιγουροι οτι τα διαβασα προσεχτικα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι δεν χρειαζεται ρε συ να ζητας συγγνωμη, δεν εκανες κανα εγκλημα !!
Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε οσα αναφερεις στο ανωθεν ποστ σου κ λογικο ειναι να εξοργιζεσαι με τις περικοπες που θελουν να επιφερουν στον τομεα της ψυχικης υγειας..
Πως εισαι today ??  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

amelie πώς είσαι; Είπαμε χαμόγελο  :Smile: .

----------


## amelie74

> Πως εισαι today ??


σκατεξ ειμαι Ειρηνη μου.θα σου αναλυσω καλη μου τους λογους καποια στιγμη που θα ειμαι πιο ηρεμη αν και τους περισσοτερους τους ξερεις.




> amelie πώς είσαι; Είπαμε χαμόγελο


Παυλο μου το χαμογελο θα ερθει, οταν εξομαλυνθουν καποια προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω ( με τους γονεις--->ΧΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ) + οταν επιτευχθουν δυο στοχοι μου (να βγαλω το επιδομα της προνοιας και να ενταχθω σε καποια δραστηριοτητα κατα προτιμηση σε κεντρο ημερας αν δεν βαλει τελικα χερι *και εκει* η κυβερνηση ).

το χαμογελο Παυλο παγωσε.
για να χαμογελασω πρεπει να υπαρξει καποιο θετικο συμβαν στη ζωη μου.
μεχρι στιγμης, αντιμετωπιζω *αλλεπαληλα* συμβαντα που μονο πανικους, οργη και κλαμα μου προκαλουν.
αυτη ηταν μια απο τις χειροτερες βδομαδες της ζωης μου .
βεβιασμενα αγορι μου καλο, χαμογελο δεν γινεται οσο και να το θελω....

σας ευχαριστω παντως θερμα και τους δυο σας για την συμπαρασταση στα δυσκολα που περναω.
θα προβω σε περαιτερω αναλυσεις λιαν συντομως.

----------


## Pavlos

amelie βεβιασμένο χαμόγελο δεν γίνεται. Θα ήταν πολύ αφύσικο. Σε αυτή τη φάση τη κατάσταση που βρίσκεσαι είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να νιώθεις άσχημα. Χαμόγελο σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι να σκεφτείς ότι τα πράγματα θα πάνε καλύτερα. Ξέρω από προσωπικά βιώματα ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Δεν στο παίζω δάσκαλος, άλλωστε και εγώ πρόσφατα και τώρα τα ίδια κάνω. Απλώς ελπίζω και εύχομαι να βρούμε τη δύναμη να τα ξεπερνάμε σιγά σιγά όλοι μας. Έχω εμπιστοσύνη σ' εσένα και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρεις  :Smile: .

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σκατεξ ειμαι Ειρηνη μου.θα σου αναλυσω καλη μου τους λογους καποια στιγμη που θα ειμαι πιο ηρεμη αν και τους περισσοτερους τους ξερεις.


what happened till last time darling ?? whatever upsets you just give it hell and concentrate on yourself and your dreams !! hope you achieve them !!  :Smile:  And don 't forget to think big and smile through the difficulties and vulnerabilities !!!
(χεχεχεχ επιτηδες στο κανω !!)
μακια μακια πολλα !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια περναω ενα μαρτυριο.
εναν γολγοθα.
σχεδον καθημερινα εχω κρισεις πανικου λογω γενικευμενου αγχους.
οι γονεις μου δεν μου στεκονται οσο θα ηθελα αλλα δεν τους αδικω εντελως γιατι περνανε και κεινοι τον δικο τους γολγοθα.
μετα τα νεα χαρατσια στις συνταξεις τους, ηρθε να προστεθει αλλο ενα προβλημα.
εφυγαν οι νοικαριδες απο το σπιτι που νοικιαζαμε.
μπορει καποιος να σκεφτει-και λογικα-εδω αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε και αυτοι που εχουν και ακινητα κανουν ετσι?
ομως δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι παιδια.
οτι αποκτησαν το αποκτησαν με το αιμα τους και με κοπους ετων.
δεν τα βρηκαν ετοιμα.
και ας λαβουμε υποψιν μας οτι εχουν δυο παιδια που νοσουν.
οχι ενα.
ας μπουμε λιγο στη θεση τους.
εχουν περασει με τις αρρωστιες μας τεραστιες ταλαιπωριες και αντεξαν.
τωρα πια που πατησαν τα 70 τους βλεπω να αρχιζουν να λυγιζουν.
προσπαθω να μην τους επιβαρυνω οσο μπορω γιατι ποναω βλεποντας τα θλιμμενα προσωπακια τους.
τους ζητησα 80-νταρι για να παω στον ψυχιατρο την δευτερα και δεχτηκαν.
σημερα ειχα παλι ψυχολογο.
ειπαμε πολλα με την ψυχολογο.
αποκομισα πολλα.
ενα απο αυτα ηταν να μαθω να μπαινω και λιγο στη θεση του αλλου.
να κανω διαλλειματα απο το εγω μου οπως μου χε πει η Θεοφανια.
σε καποια στιγμη η Βικυ με ειδε χαλια και για πρωτη φορα ηρθε και εκατσε στον καναπε διπλα μου σφιγγοντας μου το χερι.
μετα με επιασαν και μενα τα κλαμματα.
η Βικυ λεει οτι μπορω να το αντεξω με τα φαρμακα που παιρω τωρα.
αλλα εγω δεν το αντεχω.
ειναι γολγοθας.
ειναι μαρτυριο.
με λουζει κρυος ιδρωτας απο το αγχος καθημερινα.
πλεον παρολο που τα οικονομικα μου εχουν στενεψει κυκλοφορω μονο με ταξι (εξαλλου οι μονες μου εξοδοι ειναιη ψυχολογος κ o γιατρος).
κλαιω επι ωρες καθημερινα.
δεν ξερω τι φταιει.
ισως ειναι η συγκρουση που βιωνω μεσα μου(απο τη μια ενα κομματι μεσα μου τα βαζει με τους γονεις που ομολογουμενως γινονται ωρες-ωρες σκληροι απεναντι μου και δεν αποδεχονται οτι νοσω και απο την αλλη τους ποναω).
κι υστερα οι γονεις μου ειναι 70 χρονων....
απο τη μια συνειδητοποιω ποσο ανυμπορη ειμαι κι απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι σε μια ηλικια που πρεπει εγω να αρχισω να τους στηριζω πλεον...αλλη μια συγγρουση και αυτη.
ισως ειναι οτι θυμωνω με τους γονεις μου που δεν θελουν να παρω το επιδομα της προνοιας γιατι περιμενουν ματαια εδω και μια πενταετια να γινω καλα και να εργαστω.(εκει ειναι το μονο σημειο που θυμωνω μαζι τους και για αυτο παραπανω τους χαρακτηρισα σκληρους)
στο οτι δεν τους εχω διπλα μου σε αυτο τον αγωνα με γιατρους κ γραφειοκρατικες διαδικασιες.
η Βικυ πιστευει οτι στην παρουσα φαση δεν μπορω να εργαστω αλλα απο την αλλη οτι δεν εχω ποσοστο αναπηριας ανω του 67% οπως απαιτειται για το επιδομα.

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΒΓΑΛΑΤΕ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ.
Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ (ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΩ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ) ,ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΦΥΠΝΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΕΜΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΑΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ.....
ΝΙΩΘΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΕΝΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ "ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ" ΝΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΩ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Amelie απο αυτα που γραφεις φαινεται οτι περνας μια φαση εσωτερικων συγκρουσεων κ υπερβολικης ενδοσκοπησης... προσπαθησε να μην αφηνεις το αγχος να σε κατακυριευει κ να μην τα σκεφτεσαι ολα τοσο λεπτομερως... σαφως κ οι γονεις σου ειναι σε φαση που χρειαζονται στηριξη, αλλα στηριξη χρειαζεσαι κ εσυ κ εισαι αξιεπαινη μεσα απο ολα οσα εχεις αντιμετωπισει... ειναι πολυ σημαντικο το οτι η Βικυ προσπαθει να σε αφυπνισει ωστε να δεις καποια πραγματα πιο ορθολογικα κ αντικειμενικα... προσπαθησε να γινεις εξωτερικος παρατηρητης για λιγο... να αδειασεις το μυαλο σου απο σκεψεις ασχημες που σε βασανιζουν... να αποστασιοποιηθεις... πιστευω θα σου κανει καλο... κ γενικα ποτε μα ποτε μην προεξοφλεις κατι, προτου επελθει η εκβαση του... το αγχος ειναι ανασταλτικος παραγοντας δυστυχως, αλλα αξιζει να προσπαθησεις... κ πιστευω οτι στο τελος θα τα καταφερεις !!!

----------


## amelie74

προσπαθω Ειρηνακι μου προσπαθω (οσο κι αν δεν το καταλαβαινει αυτο καποιος που δεν νοσει ή δεν ειναι ειδικος).
ματωνω εδω και καιρο απο την προσπαθεια.
το αν θα τα καταφερω στο τελος δεν το ξερω ειλικρινα...
ναι θελω πολυ να τα καταφερω.
και μην φανταστεις οτι ζηταω φοβερα πραγματα.
απλα να γινω εστω οπως ημουν περσυ που απολαμβανα μικροχαρες της ζωης οπως τη μουσικη μου ή τη βολτα με εναν φιλο.
τωρα ΟΥΤΕ αυτα μπορω να τα χαρω.
οταν ρωτησα την Βικυ γιατι πιστευει οτι θα τα καταφερω μου απαντησε "γιατι απλα Ιωαννα μου αν δεν πιστευα στις δυνατοτητες των ασθενων δεν θα ειχα επιλεξει αυτο το επαγγελμα".
της απαντησα "Βικουλα μου σε ευχαριστω που επελεξες αυτο το επαγγελμα".
μα τω Θεω προτιμω να τρωω στο μελλον ελιες κ ψωμι παρα να χασω την Βικουλα μου.
ΘΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ....
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ!(ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ.....)

----------


## amelie74

> what happened till last time darling ?? whatever upsets you just give it hell and concentrate on yourself and your dreams !! hope you achieve them !!  And don 't forget to think big and smile through the difficulties and vulnerabilities !!!
> (χεχεχεχ επιτηδες στο κανω !!)
> μακια μακια πολλα !!!


μιας και ηρεμησα καπως τωρα, δεν μου επεξηγεις τι σημαινει η λεξη vulnerabilities?
ολα τα αλλα κουτσα στραβα τα επιασα.
ολο δυσκολα μου βαζεις!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
μακια και απο μενα καλη μου!  :Smile:

----------


## claire

amelie, δεν θέλω να σε πανικοβάλλω, αλλά στην παρούσα φάση δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να βγάλεις επίδομα αναπηρίας. εδώ εξετάζουν τα υπάρχοντα και παίζει να κόψουν σε πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μιας και ηρεμησα καπως τωρα, δεν μου επεξηγεις τι σημαινει η λεξη vulnerabilities?
> ολα τα αλλα κουτσα στραβα τα επιασα.
> ολο δυσκολα μου βαζεις!!! 
> μακια και απο μενα καλη μου!


amelie αν σε παρηγορει ουτε εγω ειμαι καλα... panic attack απο το πουθενα εκανε την επανεμφανιση της ενω ημουν μεσα στο αμφιθεταρο... με χει πιασει φοβια θανατου τωρα κ με το ζορι την παλευω....
vulnerabilities σημαινει "αδυναμιες"... κ εχουμε πολλες τετοιες δυστυχως...
γαμωτο ξες τι σκεφτομαι ?? θα παμε κοντρα σε αυτα κ θα τα νικησουμε, δεν θα μας σταματησει ενα κωλοαγχος η κριση πανικου !! cause we 're stronger than that !!! do you agree ???
makia κ σε σενα γλυκια μου ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο κ στις δυο ....

----------


## amelie74

> vulnerabilities σημαινει "αδυναμιες"... κ εχουμε πολλες τετοιες δυστυχως...
> γαμωτο ξες τι σκεφτομαι ?? θα παμε κοντρα σε αυτα κ θα τα νικησουμε, δεν θα μας σταματησει ενα κωλοαγχος η κριση πανικου !! *cause we 're stronger than that !!! do you agree ???*


για σενα το πιστευω σιγουρα!
το αποδεικνυεις με τις πραξεις σου καθημερινα!
για μενα παιζεται....ή δεν πιστευω πολυ στον εαυτο μου ή περναω μια ακομη δυσκολη φαση ή οι vulnerabilities μου ειναι απαλευτες.
μαλλον το πρωτο κ το δευτερο ισχυουν νομιζω...

και μην φοβασαι θα περασει καλη μου η φοβια του θανατου που σε διακατεχει.
εχεις ανταπεξελθει σε πολυ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις.
you are stronger than that for sure!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> για σενα το πιστευω σιγουρα!
> το αποδεικνυεις με τις πραξεις σου καθημερινα!
> για μενα παιζεται....ή δεν πιστευω πολυ στον εαυτο μου ή περναω μια ακομη δυσκολη φαση ή οι vulnerabilities μου ειναι απαλευτες.
> μαλλον το πρωτο κ το δευτερο ισχυουν νομιζω...
> 
> και μην φοβασαι θα περασει καλη μου η φοβια του θανατου που σε διακατεχει.
> εχεις ανταπεξελθει σε πολυ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις.
> you are stronger than that for sure!!!!!!


αχ σε ευχαριστω πολυ δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο κουραγιο κ δυναμη μου δινεις.... δεν ξερω τελικα αμα κ κατα ποσο ειμαι δυνατη κ μπορω να ανταπεξελθω... παιζει κ να μην ειμαι δυνατη βασικα.. δεν ξερω, ειμαι σε μια ψιλοσυγχυση λογω αγχους....
αμελι κ εσυ εισαι δυνατη κ θα τα καταφερεις !! πρεπει να πιστεψουμε στις δυναμεις μας γαμωτο κ να στειλουμε επιτελους στον αγυριστο το κωλοαγχος, αλλα πως θα γινει αυτο ειναι τεραστιο κεφαλαιο........

----------


## amelie74

.................................................. ..................................

----------


## amelie74

> αχ σε ευχαριστω πολυ δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο κουραγιο κ δυναμη μου δινεις.... δεν ξερω τελικα αμα κ κατα ποσο ειμαι δυνατη κ μπορω να ανταπεξελθω... παιζει κ να μην ειμαι δυνατη βασικα.. δεν ξερω, ειμαι σε μια ψιλοσυγχυση λογω αγχους....
> αμελι κ εσυ εισαι δυνατη κ θα τα καταφερεις !! πρεπει να πιστεψουμε στις δυναμεις μας γαμωτο κ να στειλουμε επιτελους στον αγυριστο το κωλοαγχος, αλλα πως θα γινει αυτο ειναι τεραστιο κεφαλαιο........


δεν γινεται να το στειλουμε εντελως στον αγυριστο, γινεται ομως να μαθουμε να το διαχειριζομαστε κ' να το ελεγχουμε.
οσο για το θεμα του ποσο δυνατη εισαι ενα εχω να σου πω: ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ - ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ "ΥΓΙΕΙΣ" - ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ, ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ "ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ" ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν γινεται να το στειλουμε εντελως στον αγυριστο, γινεται ομως να μαθουμε να το διαχειριζομαστε κ' να το ελεγχουμε.
> οσο για το θεμα του ποσο δυνατη εισαι ενα εχω να σου πω: ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ - ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ "ΥΓΙΕΙΣ" - ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ, ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ "ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ" ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ.


συμφωνω σε ολα... ειναι κ αναλογως τις φασεις κ τις περιστασεις για το πως θα αντιδρασουμε... εχουμε το δυνατο κ το αδυναμο κομματι... στο χερι μας ειναι ποιο απο τα δυο θα αξιοποιησουμε περισσοτερο κ θα ανασυρουμε στην επιφανεια... ωστε να προχωραμε μπροστα κ τιποτα να μην αποτελει κωλυμα στην επιτευξη των στοχων μας... αλλα θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να ισχυροποιησεις τις δυναμεις σου κ να τις θεσεις σε εφαρμογη οποτε το απαιτουν οι περιστασεις..(βλεπε αγχος κ κρισεις πανικου..)
δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.. θελω να πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερουμε...

----------


## amelie74

σημερα ειμαι χαλια....
οταν ειμαι ετσι, το να θετω ενα στοχο ακομα κι αν δεν ειμαι ετοιμη να τον υλοποιησω, μου δινει μια μικρη πνοη ελπιδας.
για να πετυχεις κατι ειναι γνωστο εξαλλου οτι πρεπει να το ονειρευτεις πρωτα.
το θεμα ειναι οτι ο στοχος που ειχα θεσει εδω και μηνες δλδ να ενταχθω σε ενα κεντρο ημερας, βλεπω να κατεδαφιζεται παρεα με την γενικοτερη κατεδαφιση της χωρας μας.(το ενα κεντρο κλεινει μετα το αλλο)
αναπροσαρμοσα λοιπον τους στοχους μου ψαχνοντας για δωρεαν δραστηριοτητες του δημου μας και ενος γειτονικου δημου.
παρολο που δεν ειμαι βεβαιη αν θα μπορουσα στην παρουσα φαση να ανταπεξελθω σε κατι τετοιο,ειχα τρομερη αναγκη να μαθω εστω και για την υπαρξη αυτων των δραστηριοτητων και να το συζητησω με την ψυχολογο μου.
η απαντηση ηταν "δεν εχουν εγκριθει ακομα τα κονδυλια, παρτε μας στις 10 Οκτωβρη".
αβεβαιοτητα και εκει...
αυτα τα λιγα λογια απο μενα παρολο που ειμαι χαλια.
ετσι απλα για να μην νιωθω τοσο μονη...
εξαλλου περα απο την οικογενεια μου και τους ειδικους μου μονο μια οθονη μου χει μεινει στη ζωη δλδ ενα αψυχο αντικειμενο (ευτυχως που πισω της βρισκονται ανθρωποι με συναισθηματα... :Smile:  )

----------


## Remedy

αμελι
εφοσον εχεις τοσο ελευθερο χρονο, αλλα και διαθεση να κοινωνικοποιηθεις, γιατι δεν ασχολεισαι με τον εθελοντισμο???
αν βρεις μια ωραια τετοια δραση και μπορεσεις να προσαρμοστεις, μπορει να βρεις σοβαρο κινητρο και νοημα στην προσφορα!

----------


## amelie74

ναι δεν ειναι κακη η ιδεα σου Ρεμεντυ.
αλλα στη φαση που ειμαι εδω και τοσο καιρο νομιζω θα με βοηθουσε η συναναστροφη με ατομα με παρομοια προβληματα με τα δικα μου.
αν εβρισκα εναν τετοιο χωρο, νομιζω οτι θα ειχα δεδομενη την αποδοχη ακομα και στις σκατα φασεις που κατα καιρους διανυω.
το εζησα περσυ στο κεντρο ημερας οπου με εκαναν να νιωσω το ανηκω καπου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι πολυ καλο αυτο που σου προτεινει η ρεμεντι αναφορικα με τον εθελοντισμο.. δεν ξερω στην Αθηνα τι δυνατοτητες κ δραστηριοτητες εχετε, αλλα ψαξ το λιγο... επισης κ κατι αλλο, μου ειχες πει οτι ειχες αφησει τη σχολη σου στη μεση κ τα παρατησες λιγο πριν το πτυχιο (διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος) εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να επιστρεψεις στα εδρανα λολ κ να δωσεις οσα χρωστας να το παρεις το ρημαδι το χαρτι ?? στο λεω περα απο το οτι θα εχεις καποιο σκοπο κ θα προσπαθεις γι αυτον, θα σου γεμιζει η μερα κ μονο με το πανε-ελα σχολη, μετα λεσχη κτλ κτλ.. ποτε δεν ειναι αργα,ξερεις ποσοι που για τους χ, ψ λογους τα παρατησαν στη μεση, επεστρεψαν αργοτερα, συνεχισαν κ τελειωσαν ?? 
αν δεν σου αρεσει η σχολη σου (νομιζω ειχες αναφερει κατι τετοιο) ψαξε λιγο σχετικα με μαθητειες στον οαεδ, ισως βρεις κατι ενδιαφερον εκει...
αυταααα !!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

Ειρηνη μου οσων αφορα το θεμα του Πανεπιστημιου πιστεψε με στο λεω με πασα ειλικρινια οτι ακομη κι αν ημουν απολυτα υγιης, ακομα κι αν δεν υπηρχε οικονομικη κριση ακομα κι αν περιμεναν την αφιξη μου με τις αψιδες του θριαμβου ολες οι εταιριες του κοσμου προκειμενου να με προσλαβουν, ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ.
επαναλαμβανω ειναι μια παραιτηση εντελως ανεξαρτητη απο τα ψυχολογικα μου προβληματα.

αλλα οτι πρεπει να βρω μια δραστηριοτητα προκειμενου να σταματησει αυτη η αεναη ενδοσκοπιση που μονο σε θλιψη και αγχος με οδηγει ειναι γεγονος!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι με κανες κ γελασα, να σαι καλα !!! Ειδικα αυτο με τις "αψιδες του θριαμβου" τα σπασε λεμεεεεε !!!!!!! Οκ, καταλαβα οτι τη σχολη σου τη σιχαινεσαι κ δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι επ αυτου... (Ελα στη δικια μου αμα θες btw, πλακα κανω!) ...σοβαρα τωρα εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο για καποιο ιεκ σε καποιο αντικειμενο η ειδικοτητα που σε εκφραζει?? γενικοτερα τι ενδιαφεροντα εχεις??

Σχετικα με τον εθελοντισμο, θα σου πω αυτο που συμμετειχα εγω προπερσυ, ητανε της εσπα κ ειχαμε αναλαβει ανα δυαδες απο ενα παιδακι με νοητικες/κινητικες/αναπτυξιακες διαταραχες, συμβαλλαμε στην ενταξη του κ κοινωνικοποιηση του πηγαινοντας το βολτα, σε ζωολογικο κηπο κτλ, φυσικα οι γονεις λαμβαναν παντοτε γνωση οσο ειμασταν εξω με το παιδι, αλλα αυτο ηταν μονο για φοιτητες!!
κατι αντιστοιχο θα σε ενδιεφερε ?? αμα θες μπορω να ψαξω να μαθω..

----------


## amelie74

στην κατασταση που βρισκομαι τωρα λακρυ μου, χρειαζομαι εγω εναν εθελοντη να με πηγαινοφερνει.
δεν αστειευομαι.
αρκει να σου πω οτι σημερα απο το αγχος παλι εκανα πρωινιατικα εμετο και στο καπακι εστειλα μηνυμα στην ψυχολογο μου οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να παω στην συνεδρια ενω το ειχα τοσο πολυ αναγκη να μιλησω μαζι της.
(ο πατερας μου λειπει απο το πρωι για δουλειες στο κεντρο και δεν μπορουσε να με παει).
κανω στεντορια υπομονη μεχρι να με πιασει το λαντοζ, το οποιο ενω φερνει μετα απο καποιο διαστημα αγχολυση, στις αρχες επιτεινει το αγχος.
ειλικρινα υπαρχουν στιγμες τελευταια που νιωθω σαν να ηρθε για μενα το τελος του κοσμου.

----------


## Σουέλ

> στην κατασταση που βρισκομαι τωρα λακρυ μου, χρειαζομαι εγω εναν εθελοντη να με πηγαινοφερνει.
> δεν αστειευομαι.
> αρκει να σου πω οτι σημερα απο το αγχος παλι εκανα πρωινιατικα εμετο και στο καπακι εστειλα μηνυμα στην ψυχολογο μου οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να παω στην σενεδρια ενω το ειχα τοσο πολυ αναγκη να μιλησω μαζι της.


Αμελι, φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις άγχος κάθε φορά που βγαίνεις έξω...
Ωστόσο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι λίγο πιο έντονο όταν πας για ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## amelie74

Σουελ μου κοιτα να δεις τι γινεται...
μεχρι πριν κανα-δυο μηνες, ειχα μεν αγχος αλλα οχι σε βαθμο που να με καθιστα απολυτως δυσλειτουργικη οπως τωρα.
τοτε λοιπον και στην θεραπεια μου πηγαινα σχετικα ανετα και με ενα φιλο μου βγαιναμε καθε Σαββατο και για ψωνια πηγαινα και στην θαλασσα.
οχι φοβερα πραγματα δλδ αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε καν αυτα.

τωρα το αγχος μου ειναι σε τοσο μεγαλη εξαρση που φουντωνει καθε φορα που ειναι να βγω εξω.
υπαρχουν φορες που με κυριευει σε τετοιο βαθμο που δυσκολευομαι να παω να πεταξω τα σκουπιδα ή να παω στο φουρνο.
οταν παω για ψυχοθεραπεια οντως ειναι πιο εντονο , αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με την ψυχοθεραπεια αυτη καθαυτη , αλλα με το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι 3 λεπτα απο το σπιτι μου οπως ο φουρνος. πρεπει να παω ή ταξι ή λεωφορειο για να παω.
υπ' αυτη την ενοια με αγχωνει περισσοτερο.

εσυ πως τα πας με το θεμα του αγχους?

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι, φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις άγχος κάθε φορά που βγαίνεις έξω...
> Ωστόσο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι λίγο πιο έντονο όταν πας για ψυχοθεραπεία;


δεν ξερω ρε συ τι φταιει...
σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα οταν με παρει τηλ (σε λιγο) να της πω ή να διακοψουμε για καποιο διαστημα ή να ερχεται σπιτι μου καθε 15 μερες.
κατεληξα σε αυτη την λυση μετα απο μεγαλη σκεψη.
ειναι η μονη λυση που μπορω να βρω.
διαφορετικα αν ειναι να πηγαινω στο γραφειο της οι "απωλιες" ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο τα οφελη.
ή πινω μπυρες πριν τη συνεδρια για να αντεξω το αγχος μου, πραγμα που ισοδυναμει με το να πεταω τα λεφτα των γονιων μου στα σκουπιδια ή παθαινω κρισεις πανικου με αποτελεσμα αντι να συζηταμε τα προβληματα μου, να προσπαθει να με καλμαρει απο το αγχος και τον πανικο.
ολα αυτα θα της τα πω.
ποτε δεν της εχω κρατησει τπτ κρυφο.

----------


## amelie74

μιλησαμε πριν απο λιγο με την ψυχολογο μου στο τηλεφωνο.
της εξεθεσα ολους τους παραπανω προβληματισμους μου.
την ακουσα συζητησιμη απλα μου ειπε οτι θελει 2-3 μερες να σκεφτει ποια ειναι η καλυτερη και η εφικτοτερη λυση.
μου ειπε πως θα λαβει σοβαρα υποψιν ολα αυτα που της ειπα και θα με παρει τηλ απο βδομαδα.

----------


## Σουέλ

(Αυτές τις μέρες που αποφάσισα να είμαι λίγο πιο ενεργή στο φόρουμ, γράφω τα ίδια θέματα σχεδόν, αλλά ελπίζω ειλικρινά να βοηθήσω  :Smile: 

Αμελί, ανέφερα το θέμα του εντονότερου άγχους πριν την ψυχοθεραπεία, γιατί ειχα παρόμοια εμπειρία. Τα τελευταία χρόνια είχα ξεπεράσει το άγχος (με τη βοήθεια φαρμάκων τον πρώτο μήνα ουσιαστικά πέρασαν όλα και με τον καιρό έμαθα να τα ελέγχω- μόνο η κατάθλιψη μου έμεινε αμανάτι)..Αυτό που παρατήρησα όμως τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια είναι ότι κάθε φορά που ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω για ψυχοθεραπεία (1 ώρα δρόμος) είχα ΠΑΝΤΑ κρίσεις πανικού και πολύ συχνά ακύρωνα ραντεβού ή πηγαινα με ταξί, που για μενα ειναι τρελή πολυτέλεια.Η ψυχολόγος έλεγε ότι αντιστεκόμουν στη θεραπεία, εκανα μποϋκοτάζ στον εαυτό μου και την πρόοδό μου.Παπαριές λέω εγώ.Το σώμα μου μού έλεγε "κάτσε στ' αυγά σου, που θες να πας πάλι εκεί και να μιλήσεις για τα ίδια και τα ίδια, να χαλαστείς, να κλάψεις, να γυρίσεις πίσω ερείπιο".
Αυτά στα λέω γιατί θέλω να σου πω ειλικρινά τη γνώμη μου.Σίγουρα δεν είναι ίδιες οι περιπτώσεις μας, ΑΛΛΑ, όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί και τα λέω και στον εαυτό μου (εστω εκ των υστερων) , θεωρω απαράδεκτο να μην έχετε δουλέψει συστηματικά το θέμα του άγχους/αγοραφοβίας. Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα θέματα, αλλά ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ. Το λες και μόνη σου οτι εισαι δυσλειτουργική, οτι δεν μπορείς να πας πουθενα.Αλλά το αφηνεις και διαιωνίζεται, το συντηρείς...
Πώς το συντηρείς, εε; Μην κάνοντας κατάλληλη θεραπεία.Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και από όσο έχω διαβάσει, η ψυχοθεραπευτική σου σχέση, ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ, δεν είναι υγιής και δεν σε βοηθάει.Έχεις προσκόλληση συναισθηματική και σχέση εξάρτησης με τη θεραπεύτριά σου, που μόνο καλό δεν σου κάνει....Και το να έρχεται σπίτι σου, πιστευω ειναι τραγικό λάθος...Εσυ πρέπει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να διεκδικήσεις τη σωστή θεραπεία, την επαφή, τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις....
Αυτό το σεντόνι το έγραψα γιατί όλα αυτά κάτι μου θυμίζουν και μπορεί να κάνω εγω τραγικό λάθος και να λεω μαλακειες, αλλά αν υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να προβληματιστείς και να προχωρησεις παραπέρα, θα χαρώ πολύ.... :Smile:

----------


## γιώτα2

κι εγω συμφωνω στο σημειο αυτο Αμελι.θα επρεπε να δουλεψετε το θεμα το αγοραφοβιας ισως περισσοτερο.

----------


## amelie74

Σουελ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο που αφιερωσες για να με βοηθησεις.
το οτι τα λες καλοπροαιρετα ειναι εμφανεστατο.
παρολα αυτα δεν συμφωνω απολυτα με τα γραφομενα σου.

ο λογος που το σωμα μου, μου λεει οταν ειναι να παω για θεραπεια "κατσε στα αυγα σου" ειναι επειδη οπως εχω αναφερει πολλες φορες το αγχος μου, το οποιο κορυφωνεται με κρισεις πανικου, βρισκεται σε εξαρση ουτως η αλλως.
με την θεραπευτρια μου, συζηταμε τους λογους που εχουν πυροδοτησει ή και συντηρουν εδω και καιρο αυτο το αγχος.

με το να μου πει απλες τεχνικες αντιμετωπισης του αγχους/αγοραφοβιας θα ειναι σαν να κοιταμε την κορυφη του παγοβουνου και να χανουμε το υπολοιπο 99% δλδ το παγοβουνο...δλδ την ουσια.
ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο να ξερεις τους λογους που υποφερεις απο το οτιδηποτε.

ναι πολλες φορες οντως γυριζω ερειπιο, αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με την λανθασμενη απο πλευρας της προσεγγιση των προβληματων μου.
εχουν υπαρξει πολλες φορες που μου εχει πει τρομερα βοηθητικα πραγματα, τα οποια αφου γυρισω μετα κοπων κ βασανων σπιτι και ηρεμησω, τα σκεφτομαι και λεω "τι καλα που τα ειπε" ή "μου ανοιξε τα ματια στο ταδε θεμα που εγω το εβλεπα στενομυαλα"

το να ερχεται λοιπον στο σπιτι, προεκυψε σαν εσχατη λυση αναγκης, γιατι κατ'αυτο τον τροπο, θα εισπρατω τα οφελη της ψυχοθεραπειας χωρις ολα αυτα να επισκιαζονται απο το βασανο των κρισεων πανικου.

----------


## Σουέλ

> Σουελ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο που αφιερωσες για να με βοηθησεις.
> το οτι τα λες καλοπροαιρετα ειναι εμφανεστατο.
> παρολα αυτα δεν συμφωνω απολυτα με τα γραφομενα σου.
> 
> ο λογος που το σωμα μου, μου λεει οταν ειναι να παω για θεραπεια "κατσε στα αυγα σου" ειναι επειδη οπως εχω αναφερει πολλες φορες το αγχος μου, το οποιο κορυφωνεται με κρισεις πανικου, βρισκεται σε εξαρση ουτως η αλλως.
> με την θεραπευτρια μου, συζηταμε τους λογους που εχουν πυροδοτησει ή και συντηρουν εδω και καιρο αυτο το αγχος.
> 
> Αμελί, κάνεις πρώτη φορά ψυχοθεραπεία;Αν ναι, τότε οκ.Αν όμως στο παρελθον έχεις ξανακάνει,όπως υποθέτω, λογικά τα έχεις συζητησει αυτά τα θέματα.Κι αν απο την προηγουμενη θεραπεία σου δεν έμεινες ευχριστημενη, σίγουρα έμαθες καποια πράγματα.Τώρα, αν η προσέγγιση ήταν πιο ψυχαναλυτικη, σαφως δεν ειδες αποτελεσματα, αλλά η γνώση/αυτογνωσία δεν ακυρώνεται.Αν τα παραπάνω ισχύουν, γιατί να μπεις στη διαδικασία να ξανακανεις αυτην την ενδοσκόπηση;Δεν είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο;
> 
> ...


Αμελί, ελπίζω να κάνεις το σωστό και το καλύτερο για σενα και να έχω πέσει τόοοοοσο έξω  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

απ' οτι καταλαβαινω εισαι καμμενη απο ψυχαναλυτικες μεθοδους και δεν θες να περασω και γω παρομοια ασκοπη ταλαιπωρια...
κοιτα....την ψυχαναλυση και γω την σιχαινομαι.
εχω κανει δυο χρονια ψυχαναλυση και το αποτελεσμα την πρωτη φορα ηταν να υποτροπιασω και την δευτερη απλα να μην μου πρσφερει τπτ απολυτως.
η τωρινη δεν ειναι ψυχαναλυτρια εχει ειδικευτει στη μεθοδο γκεσταλντ.
στο παρελθον ανατρεχουμε μονο οταν αυτο ερχεται μοιραια στην επιφανεια απο τα λεγομενα μου.
περσι που ημουν αισθητα καλυτερα, ανατρεχαμε πιο συχνα στο παρελθον.
φετος που με βλεπει ζορισμενη ναι μεν καποιες φορες αναλυουμε τις αιτιες των προβληματων αλλα παρα μα παρα πολυ συχνα μου δινει καποιες οδηγιες προκειμενου να ξεμπλοκαρω και να δω τα πραγματα πιο αντικειμενικα...κατι σαν συμβουλευτικη δλδ
το θεμα της εξαρτησης ναι το εχουμε συζητησει και μου εχει πει "αυτο αστο επανω μου".

Σουελ μου οι λογοι που δεν σκοπευω να σταματησω με την συγκεριμενη ψυχολογο ειναι πολλοι:
1)περσι με παρελαβε σε κακο χαλι και με ανεβασε (ασχετα αν φετος εχω πεσει για δικους μου λογους).
2)υπαρχει θεραπευτικη χημεια και μου εμπνεει ενα αισθημα εμπιστοσυνης.
3)εχω βαρεθει να αλλαζω ειδικους
εχω γυρισει τη μιση Αθηνα απο ειδικους τοσα χρονια (δεν σου κανω πλακα) , γεγονος που επετεινε την ηδη υπαρχουσα ψυχολογικη μου κουραση.
απο οοοοοολους αυτους η Βικυ ειναι η καλυτερη και το γεγονος οτι εχω υποτροπιασει δεν το αποδιδω σε καμια περιπτωση σε εκεινη.
πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι οταν ορθοποδησω και παλι θα μπορεσω να αξιοποιησω τα λεγομενα της.
και σε αυτη την φαση προεχει να ορθοποδησω πραγμα για το οποιο πασχιζουμε να συμβει μαζι με τη Βικυ σαν συμμαχοι  :Smile:

----------


## Σουέλ

> απ' οτι καταλαβαινω εισαι καμμενη απο ψυχαναλυτικες μεθοδους και δεν θες να περασω και γω παρομοια ασκοπη ταλαιπωρια...
> κοιτα....την ψυχαναλυση και γω την σιχαινομαι.
> εχω κανει δυο χρονια ψυχαναλυση και το αποτελεσμα την πρωτη φορα ηταν να υποτροπιασω και την δευτερη απλα να μην μου πρσφερει τπτ απολυτως.
> 
> Ναι, είμαι καμμένη και χαίρομαι κατα καποιο τροπο που εισαι κι εσυ γιατί δεν θα ξανακανουμε το ιδιο λάθος 
> η τωρινη δεν ειναι ψυχαναλυτρια εχει ειδικευτει στη μεθοδο γκεσταλντ.
> 
> Για τη μεθοδο Gestalt γνωρίζω μόνο κάποια θεωρητικά και δεν γνωρίζω πώς λειτουργεί.Ελπίζω να είναι η κατάλληλη για 'σενα!
> 
> ...


Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι να προσπαθήσεις να βοηθησεις κι εσυ τον εαυτό σου, όσο κι αν σου ακούγεται δύσκολο ή ακατόρθωτο.
Καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό παίζει το σημαντικότερο ρόλο... :Cool:

----------


## amelie74

> Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι να προσπαθήσεις να βοηθησεις κι εσυ τον εαυτό σου, όσο κι αν σου ακούγεται δύσκολο ή ακατόρθωτο.
> Καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό παίζει το σημαντικότερο ρόλο...


οντως κοριτσι μου αυτο παιζει το σημαντικοτερο ρολο.
αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι ενα σημειο στο οποιο συμφωνουν αναλυταδες, γκεσταλντικοι, γνωσιακοι κλπ κλπ...
εν ολιγοις ολοι οι θεραπευτες του κοσμου.
οντως δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σας εχω ευχαριστα.
αφου εκανα μια ερευνα σχετικα με τα υπαρχοντα κεντρα ημερας στον νομο Αττικης, βρηκα επιτελους ενα που με δεχονται!!!
το μονο κακο ειναι οτι ειναι τρομερα μακρυα απο την περιοχη μου, αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι παει μετρο!!!
η κοινωνικη λειτουργος με την οποια μιλησα, ηταν ευγενεστατη και μου ειπε πως επειδη καταλαβαινει το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας μου, θα κανει μια ερευνα μηπως και βρει καποιο πλησιεστερο στην περιοχη μου (χλωμο το κοβω γιατι εκανα και γω ερευνα ) και σε περιπτωση που δεν βρεθει, θα με καλεσει για συνεντευξη και στην συνεχεια θα με ενταξει σε καποιες δραστηριοτητες.

οσων αφορα το θεμα με το να κανω θεραπεια στο σπιτι με την Βικυ η μητερα μου το αρνηθηκε.
στην αρχη θυμωσα μαζι της, οταν ομως το ξανασκεφτηκα, καταλαβα πως εχει δικιο.
οντως το να εκανα κατ' οικον θεραπεια, οσο βολικο και να ηταν, μακροπροθεσμα δεν θα με βοηθουσε πιστευω.
οταν εχεις ενα προβλημα το παλευεις με νυχια κ με δοντια...δεν μπαινεις σε μια "αποστηρωμενη γυαλα".

τρεμω λιγακι στην ιδεα του οτι θα πρεπει να διανυω μια τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση για να φτασω στο κεντρο ημερας αλλα απο την αλλη χαιρομαι που θα συναναστραφω με ανθρωπους με προβληματα παρομοια με το δικο μου και θα κανω μαζι τους δραστηριοτητες.

οπως λεει πολυ σωστα και η Βικυ "οταν κατι το θελουμε πολυ, τελικα το καταφερνουμε"  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

ισως ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα συμφωνησω με κατι που (μας εχεις μεταφερει οτι) εχει πει η μανα σου, αλλα κ εγω συμφωνω οτι καλα θα κανεις να πηγαινεις εσυ στης βικυς.

το να πηγαινεις στο κεντρο ημερας κ να κυκλοφορεις στην πολη με το μετρο, σταδιακα θα σου κανει πολυ καλο στην αντιμετωπιση της αγοραφοβιας κ της κοινωνικης φοβιας. οποτε μπορεις να το δεις σαν ενα βημα για την αντιμετωπιση της κοινωνικη φοβιας σου.

κακα τα ψεματα, χωρις να βρεξεις τα ποδια σου στο νερο, δε γινεται κ τπτ σε αυτη τη ζωη αμελι. οσο πιο πολυ εκτιθεσαι στους φοβους σου, τοσο πιο πολυ θα τους ξεπερνας.

----------


## Pavlos

amelie χαίρομαι για σένα. Όλα θα αρχίσουν να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα. Και εγώ ζούσα σε μια γυάλα και έμαθα να φοβάμαι να εκτεθώ. Μόλις εκτέθηκα σοβαρά για πρώτη φορά έσπασα τα μούτρα μου (αναμενόμενο). Αγχώθηκα, τα έβαψα μαύρα και άφησα το φόβο να με καταβάλλει. Κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου και δεν έβγαινα έξω νομίζοντας ότι έτσι θα είμαι προστατευμένος. Αλλά κατάλαβα ότι αυτό όχι μόνο δεν είναι σωστό αλλά και ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που φοβόμουν, και κάποια φορά φοβάμαι ακόμα, δεν έγιναν. Καλή συνέχεια και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις να μας πεις καλά νέα σύντομα.

----------


## amelie74

> ισως ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα συμφωνησω με κατι που (μας εχεις μεταφερει οτι) εχει πει η μανα σου, αλλα κ εγω συμφωνω οτι καλα θα κανεις να πηγαινεις εσυ στης βικυς.
> 
> το να πηγαινεις στο κεντρο ημερας κ να κυκλοφορεις στην πολη με το μετρο, σταδιακα θα σου κανει πολυ καλο στην αντιμετωπιση της αγοραφοβιας κ της κοινωνικης φοβιας. οποτε μπορεις να το δεις σαν ενα βημα για την αντιμετωπιση της κοινωνικη φοβιας σου.
> 
> κακα τα ψεματα, χωρις να βρεξεις τα ποδια σου στο νερο, δε γινεται κ τπτ σε αυτη τη ζωη αμελι. οσο πιο πολυ εκτιθεσαι στους φοβους σου, τοσο πιο πολυ θα τους ξεπερνας.


Λου ενα δικιο το εχεις θα ελεγα!  :Wink: 
ειλικρινα καθε σου μηνυμα ειναι τοσο μα τοσο βοηθητικο, αφυπνιστικο και ουσιωδες, που ειλικρινα απορω με τον εαυτο μου που περυσι παρεξηγουσα τα λεγομενα σου με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε ιντερνετικες προστριβουλες.
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

> amelie χαίρομαι για σένα. Όλα θα αρχίσουν να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα. Και εγώ ζούσα σε μια γυάλα και έμαθα να φοβάμαι να εκτεθώ. Μόλις εκτέθηκα σοβαρά για πρώτη φορά έσπασα τα μούτρα μου (αναμενόμενο). Αγχώθηκα, τα έβαψα μαύρα και άφησα το φόβο να με καταβάλλει. Κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου και δεν έβγαινα έξω νομίζοντας ότι έτσι θα είμαι προστατευμένος. Αλλά κατάλαβα ότι αυτό όχι μόνο δεν είναι σωστό αλλά και ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που φοβόμουν, και κάποια φορά φοβάμαι ακόμα, δεν έγιναν. Καλή συνέχεια και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις να μας πεις καλά νέα σύντομα.


ποτε δεν ειναι αργα Παυλο μου!
αυτο συνειδητοποιω απο τα γραφομενα σου !
να εισαι παντα καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

> ποτε δεν ειναι αργα Παυλο μου!
> αυτο συνειδητοποιω απο τα γραφομενα σου !
> να εισαι παντα καλα!


 Amelie είναι ποτέ αργά να θέλεις να καλυτερέψεις; Να γίνεις ευτυχισμένος και ολοκληρωμένος; Να κάνω τώρα και μια ερώτηση που ποτέ ή δύσκολα κάνουν σε μια γυναίκα. Πόσο χρονών είσαι; Εγώ είμαι 27. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί πριν ένα χρόνο έλεγα και νόμιζα ότι δεν θα συνέλθω ξανά. Αυτοδιαψεύστηκα όμως. Έλεγα στη ψυχολόγο ότι πάει έμεινα πολύ πίσω. 27 τώρα, 9 χρόνια φοιτητής με όλα τα βάσανα που πέρασα ακούσια ή εκούσια. Μάλιστα συγκρίθηκα και μαζί της που έχει πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό . Αυτό βέβαια τελείως άστοχο. Αλλά είχα μάθει συνέχεια να συγκρίνομαι με άλλους και στην πρώτη μικρή δυσκολία που μου παρουσιαζόταν στη ζωή να το βάζω κάτω χωρίς να επιμείνω ψύχραιμα να βρω λύση. Όπως είπε και η Lou πιο πάνω αν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις αφού πρώτα δεις τα λάθη σου και αντιμετωπίσεις ψύχραιμα μια κατάσταση για να βρεις τη λύση της. Γι΄ αυτό κανόνισε να ακούσω καλά νέα σύντομα. Αυτό είναι απειλή ε;  :Smile:  Μη με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά με το να προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω εσένα νιώθω ότι βοηθάω και τον εαυτό μου. Εύχομαι να ακούσω ευχάριστα νέα σύντομα.

----------

